# Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photos)



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/380841679.php


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'd still hit it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:ti

well, at least it's not Chyna or Kharma.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

From:










To:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

you didnt even post the funniest pic, where is the one with the bald guy


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

In 1996/97 this would be understandable but 2013?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

LMFAO @ this loser's face:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

So ppl paid money to pose with her in bed?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

That's her ex boyfriend's bed.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SoupBro said:


> So ppl paid money to pose with her in bed?


I bet you they all paid to do a little more afterwards.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:lmao

Why is B-Real in bed with Sunny


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Her nose was always way too big. Like a mini beak.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Smitson said:


> I bet you they all paid to do a little more afterwards.


Pretty much..

Like a asian message place..pay for the actual plain message then negotiate for that Happy Ending :lol


----------



## VODCHOKE (May 6, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I don't know who is more pathetic, her or the people who paid money to lay beside that cow.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Get that money Sunny.

She looked better when I met her in 2009 at WrestleMania Axxess but as many of us know - drugs, hard liquor, aging, and other issues can take a toll on a person.




O Fenômeno said:


> :lmao
> 
> Why is B-Real in bed with Sunny


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

:hbk2


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Isn't there on with Colt Cabana?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I can't believe someone would pay money to do this. God some men are stupid.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Sunny won't even have the biggest tits in half these pictures.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

i would pay large to lay in bed with bastion booger


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This is so desperate that I almost feel bad for her. 

Almost.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



LongHessa said:


> i would pay large to lay in bed with bastion booger


Uh, I got some bad news for you...

Unless... :jones


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Hotel's not even nice. Like a Howard Johnson or something.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Asenath said:


> This is so desperate that I almost feel bad for her.
> 
> Almost.


Don't. Feel bad for these losers paying for it. Fuck if the grossest girl in the world wanted to lay in bed with me for a pic for money I'd say where do I fucking sign? 

Now if it was Jennifer Lawrence I'd pay good money.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

So it finally happened i was waiting to hear about this. Look sunny was hot back in like 96 and looked decent the last few times in WWE I seen her is still bang it. 
but lately wow man her gut is as big as most beer guts and makes her tits look small. Plus what do u do with this photo?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



96powerstroker said:


> Plus what do u do with this photo?


Will be forever stored in the wankbank for future use for these sad cases.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Old_John said:


> LMFAO @ this loser's face:


Omfg lmfao he looks like he's regretting this lmfao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

There is something so pathetic and unsettling about this.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Yup, the guys who paid to do this look about as I expected them to look. Sunny actually looks to be in better shape then last I saw of her. Though she does look dead on the inside.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I bet you Sunny smells like cheeseburgers


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'm literally crying at these pics


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I nominate that the bald guy get his own smiley on this site. His face is just too damn epic not to have one.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

She gonna be in the alley's handing out $5 blowjobs within 3 years. Guaranteed.

And within 5 years she's gonna be found dead in a gutter somewhere.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



KingLobos said:


> I bet you Sunny smells like cheeseburgers


or a nuvaring


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Old_John said:


> LMFAO @ this loser's face:












You're fooling no one with that fake beard Vincent

BOY BYE


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Looks like even Captain Spaulding can't resist Sunny.

And as a side note, I can understand paying money to lay in bed with Sunny, I can even understand getting a picture taken of the occasion, I cannot however understand why you'd want to have said picture posted on the internet.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I wonder if they burned that bed after the whole shoot or risked a crabs outbreak. It was probably already covered in grease from the look of some of these pictures so it wouldn't take much to get a fire started.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Old_John said:


> LMFAO @ this loser's face:


She looks like she's being held hostage in this picture. 

DAT FAKE/PETRIFIED SMILE.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

damn, aging has not been good to her apparently


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



KingLobos said:


> I nominate that the bald guy get his own smiley on this site. His face is just too damn epic not to have one.


I second that motion!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



> A Sunny Day
> 
> Yesterday I met former WWF DIVA Sunny once again. This was the third time I had met her but this time would be a bit different. She was doing Under The Cover photo ops. My friend Shannon and I took off to meet her at the Dungeon Oven, aka Frank & Son Collectibles in City of Industy, CA. The weather in SoCal has been horribly hot and humid in the last couple of weeks. This warehouse has no AC. It has some fans, but it really doesn't help. People standing still are sweating their ass off. We meet up with people and have some good chats until finally Sunny arrives.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmizzle26 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Damn Sunny the Original Diva my has she fallen drugs can ruin your life although she looks good now...but with her recent history im pretty sure them guys got alot more then just a chance to lay in bed with her i gurantee that


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

^^^ Beyond creepy.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The amount of better things I could do with $75 is damn near unlimited


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Dat cringe watching the vid,i need a shower...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

You always hear about losers like this. But seeing them is a completely different thing. Wow. I can't believe people would do that and these people actually exist.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

scrilla said:


>


Omg.....I feel violated just looking at that this 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



scrilla said:


>


Sunny is so dying inside lol


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

You can almost see the lifelessness in her eyes. 
The same look she gives, when the store is out of pies.
For she has no soul, no dignity left.
Much like those geeks, who's wallets she theft. 
She was once the material, used to bust a nut.
But now all she is, is a worn out slut.

_The Sun has set ~~~~ by Hypno The Poet_


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



KingLobos said:


> Sunny is so dying inside lol


reminds me of the infamous KEVIN NASH FAN CLUB












http://webkat31.securesites.net/images2004/fanclubdinner/


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I bet at least three of these guys have a real doll.

PS: If there was ever a thread that deserved to be archived for future WF residents, this would be it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Someone shoulda cosplayed as HBK.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Of those 8 dudes,at least one is member here.

IM SURE OF THIS!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Those are some awkward photos.

Honestly there are 8 guys there and they all paid $75 to take that picture. It's not like she really had to do anything with them. Seems like she made an easy $600.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Xapury said:


> Of those 8 dudes,at least one is member here.
> 
> IM SURE OF THIS!


I'm putting money on the guy in the Punk shirt.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



scrilla said:


>


 :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



scrilla said:


> reminds me of the infamous KEVIN NASH FAN CLUB


I think we can safely assume he didn't tear his quad that night then.



Xapury said:


> Of those 8 dudes,at least one is member here.
> 
> IM SURE OF THIS!


Would put money on Roman King being the guy with the biker tache


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Would still smash for nostalgia 

I thought she was the hottest ever


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Could someone email Tod and tell him just because his site started in 1995 doesn't mean it should look like it hasn't been changed since 1995


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



KingLobos said:


> I nominate that the bald guy get his own smiley on this site. His face is just too damn epic not to have one.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd's too busy rolling the the starz to update his site brother.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



xdryza said:


>


INSTANT FAVORITE!!!! 




stevefox1200 said:


> Could someone email Tod and tell him just because his site started in 1995 doesn't mean it should look like it hasn't been changed since 1995


Todd doesn't use email but he does have a pager!


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



scrilla said:


>


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



xdryza said:


>


Mods, you know what to do. Make this official. GOAT smiley.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Yep....new avatar


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Stop ruining my childhood.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

DAT KEVIN NASH FAN CLUB:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SJFC said:


> You're fooling no one with that fake beard Vincent
> 
> BOY BYE


:lmao:lmao


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Brandie,

You wouldn't go on a date with Todd? Like even if he took you to a nice restaurant, bought you flowers, open doors for you, etc. I mean you wouldn't have to do tooooo much after the date. Maybe just like second base? Cmon what if he is a nice guy.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I wonder how many people on here paid for a pic in bed with her.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



xdryza said:


>


ITS BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

It's kind of hard to look at. Like looking directly into the sun. It's beautiful.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



LongHessa said:


> i would pay large to lay in bed with bastion booger


I wonder where Todd Petengill is at?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SJFC said:


> You're fooling no one with that fake beard Vincent
> 
> BOY BYE


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

don't kill me.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Frank and Sons is five minutes from my house, I missed my shot to be ridiculed with these losers


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

You're still my number one girl, Sunny!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

What a terrible fall from grace.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This is just plain sad.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This is funny, yet depressing at the same time. unk3


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'd love to cuddle with......


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

why the fuck was this thread labelled with a  smiley

:favre2


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

well they got laid...erm sorta...


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Ahh, she only went and did it too. She looks like that creepy old woman who stalks bars and clubs pretending she's still 21 yet has a haircut of a 90y/o.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Her face is just soulless you would think this was photoshopped but the fact that it isn't makes it scarier.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:hbk2


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



scrilla said:


> reminds me of the infamous KEVIN NASH FAN CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit how have I never seen this before? :lmao holy awkward. Why is his fan club all 50 year old women?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

That Kevin Nash fan club is just...I have no words to describe it.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

da faq ?


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

SJFC said:


> You're fooling no one with that fake beard Vincent
> 
> BOY BYE


Lmfao omg 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## split_spades (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Why would you pay for that?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



split_spades said:


> Why would you pay for that?


Because he can!







Like a BOSS!


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:drake3


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I honestly don't know whats worse: Sunny doing this or the guys actually paying her. Like what the actual fuck.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This is the funniest thing I've seen in ages :lmao


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I just feel sad. At one time, the most downloaded woman on the internet & a woman that every straight male in the world would give their right arm for five minutes with.

Best anti-drug abuse advert there is.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


Doring getting involved


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I would do 'er :jordan
Would not pay to pose with her


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I dont get how drugs with some people seems to go hand in hand with fatness - just hard to imagine a drugs fiend eating constantly tbh


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Ur talking the internet in its early years I mean AOL that was the 90s. Seriously if u feel sorry or something be a stand up and just give her the money say thanks and leave.

Sunnys sunny days are over 

Since 95 u only had sable, Trish, lita,Torrie,Stacy,Melina,Ashley and so on


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Any wrestling fan worth his salt would not get anywhere near that thing.


----------



## BoutDamnTime (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:angle2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I misread this as "Sunny Pees In Bed With Fans", I was like wtf, but the reality is creepy as well


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

That is hilariously depressing


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This is about 15 years too late. When do we get the Mae Young ones?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

That's embarrasing.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



DragonSleeper said:


> When do we get the Mae Young ones?


This guy would LOVE to know! -->


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Brandie,
> 
> You wouldn't go on a date with Todd? Like even if he took you to a nice restaurant, bought you flowers, open doors for you, etc. I mean you wouldn't have to do tooooo much after the date. Maybe just like second base? Cmon what if he is a nice guy.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Sad fucks.

I bet they're on here.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Sunny what can i do ? i love youuuu


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I feel sad,amused and confused simultaneously. Like what the actual fuck has just happened?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



I Came To Play said:


> Sad fucks.
> 
> I bet they're on here.


I feel bad for the young hipster-looking Asian dude in glasses ( the one that's wearing CM Punk T-shirt). He seems to be the only normal-looking one out of the bunch. 
But now he will be forever associated with the rest of those creepers.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> *Would still smash for nostalgia*
> 
> I thought she was the hottest ever


I'm sure she'd be delighted to hear that.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










:lmao oh my god


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I bet some of those men will now parade their pictures with Sunny around work and their Facebook page.

"This is me and my new girlfriend"

How sad.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Sad, frustrating, and outright pathetic.

A woman who at one point was #1 on the internet will now lay in bed with you for $75. She tries to cover up how sad it is by saying how she's "such a pioneer" and "soon all the other girls will be doing this", but the reality is that the $600 she made doing this will either go up her nose or into many bottles of hooch. There's no God damn way this now becomes "the norm" with other former Divas at conventions and indie events.

And then there's the beaming crop of winners who fork out the cash to get these photos. What's the end game here? What do you even do with that photo? How do you explain it to people who enter your home?

"Oh, is that you and your girlfriend in bed?"
"No, it's me and Sunny! Remember Sunny? Relevant about 15 years ago? Well, I only had to pay $75 and she laid in bed with me for a photo! Can you believe that?"
"...........yeah, I'm gonna go now..."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

There's no way I'd do it. That's an STD waiting to happen.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










Please. Someone make a smiley of Todd's face.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



RichardHagen said:


> Please. Someone make a smiley of Todd's face.


Yes! But from this pic:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

That's some disgusting stuff.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I don't know who is more sad. The fans for kinda sorta living out a pathetic version of their childhood fantasy or Tammy for doing it because she needs the money.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

someone please help me breathe.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TripleG said:


> I don't know who is more sad. The fans for kinda sorta living out a pathetic version of their childhood fantasy or Tammy for doing it because she needs the money.


Precisely...I'll say that the guys are slightly more pathetic, if only because she seems to need the money.

The guys, on the other hand, are simply creeps. I wouldn't pay to stage a fully clothed picture like that with Sunny in her prime, let alone in 2013. 

Then again, if there was some comedic value to the photo, then I'd consider it. Like, if Betty White were doing it.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

In all seriousness, I'm gonna have to agree. When I initially read the article that she was going to do this, I was thinking "That's it? 75 bucks?" I've read that some superstars charge more than that just for a meet and greet. But Sunny is laying in bed with you in some hotel?

How do you explain this? It's just a weird thing. Whatever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I still don't know how Dolph banged her. He probably didn't look at her the entire time and visualized her as the Sunny from 1997 to enhance the experience.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



RichardHagen said:


> someone please help me breathe.


I was just thinking that I know J.R. got in on this photo opportunity as well!
The above picture confirms my suspicions 100%.



















This is what a photo op with Sunny does to the man.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd posing with his mentor and role-model... ONE and only... RON JEREMY!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I think the guys are much more sad than Tammy, because at the end of the day she at least made some cash. It might not be very dignifying, but it's better than being broke. As for the guys, well they have no dignity and their down 75 bucks. If nobody or only a couple of people rocked up, that's when it would be really sad for Tammy (and that will probably happen in a couple of years anyway).


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Oh fucking lol!!!! Hardest I've laughed all week.

That smiley is immense.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Old_John said:


> LMFAO @ this loser's face:


That guy's face. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Those poor bastards. Actually paying 75 bucks to just lay in bed with a 90's goddess who is far past her prime in terms of appearance and health today. If I was Esteban in the that hilarious gif in this thread, I would have blown that 75 bucks eating Wendy's with my mama than spend it taking such a sad photo.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Choke2Death said:


> That guy's face. :lmao :lmao :lmao


What's so funny, huh?! Come at me, bro!


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I remember reading her press release for this event

She claimed she would be waring something from her "lingerie drawer"

A silk robe is the easy way out Sunny


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Love that smiley. Still waiting on the Todd one. Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The "Todd" guy is such a fat, pathetic, virgin. "Todd's Autograph Arena?"

fpalm


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Hahaha this is fucking hilarious. Notice how everyone sat there looks like they've never kissed a girl. Freaks.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Oh sweet jesus. Just no.



Old_John said:


> LMFAO @ this loser's face:


This is just LOL :lol :lmao


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I bet Sunny's vagina smells like a day old Big Mac meal.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This is actually the saddest thing I've seen in a while. I feel bad for Sunny, especially when you consider that at least one of these guys probably tried pushing his luck and got a bit overexcited...

The Kevin Nash pictures are the funniest thing I've seen however, I've never seen a man look so uncomfortable in a Santa hat.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Old_John said:


> LMFAO @ this loser's face:


At least she looks hot in that pic


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'd pay $75 just to see the look on Sunny's face meeting her bed mates.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

She hit the rock bottom....

Tammy this classic is for you.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Lilou said:


> This is actually the saddest thing I've seen in a while. I feel bad for Sunny, especially when you consider that at least one of these guys probably tried pushing his luck and got a bit overexcited...
> 
> The Kevin Nash pictures are the funniest thing I've seen however, I've never seen a man look so uncomfortable in a Santa hat.


How do you know that one of the whales didn't push their luck with poor Kev?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










<DEAD> at the head just popping up :lmao


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> How do you know that one of the whales didn't push their luck with poor Kev?


Now I remember that this was possible, those pictures aren't as funny.

To be fair though, they weren't in a bed with him and "something from his lingerie drawer."


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I don't know why, but this guy's face CREEPS me the f*ck out! lol



scrilla said:


>


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

A rational person shows up to just meet Sunny for an autograph and photo op. He gives the slightest hint of a thought as to just what these in-bed photos might consist of, and is curious about the customers in line for them.

He sees this manly group of future world conquerors, and.......


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Lilou said:


> This is actually the saddest thing I've seen in a while. I feel bad for Sunny, especially when you consider that at least one of these guys probably tried pushing his luck and got a bit overexcited...
> 
> The Kevin Nash pictures are the funniest thing I've seen however, I've never seen a man look so uncomfortable in a Santa hat.


The whole time he's probably just thinking 'The boys are gonna give me so much shit for this...' :HHH2 :hbk2


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Which dolph banged sunny recently? I mean he would have been like 15 when she was the shit.

These guys faces and looks are that of the kind Ur parents tell u to say away from as a child.

Nash knows that each and everyone of them would fuck him till they collapsed on him. That's horrible


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



RichardHagen said:


>



4/10


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



RichardHagen said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This is just sad. But lol at the smilies on here. We also need Sunny smilies from some of these pics lol.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I wonder if Sunny accepted payment in Quarter Pounders and malt liquor?

That Todd guy is creepy. Especially in that one picture, he looks like he just ripped ass while spooning Sunny.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Now hopefully these can stay here and stay *out* of the funny pics thread.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Taker2theMoon said:


> Now hopefully these can stay here and stay *out* of the funny pics thread.


that thread is terrible anyway.













BIG TODD IS BEST FOR BUSINESS :HHH2


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

you people got a lot of nerve putting my face on a smiley! what the fuck now my face is all over the internet cant a lonely guy pay for some conforting time with a goddess? :flip fuck yall


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



scrilla said:


> that thread is terrible anyway.


Whatever you say.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

yeah brother let's post lame ass memes on unfunny pictures for an awesome thread!!!! :ti


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

HAHAHA HOLY CRAP. He should of bought DDP Yoga with that $75


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

more scoops from big todd fam:


> Thanks. I didn't know she would be wearing a robe. I was told she would be in lingerie.





> People will always hate on others. I could care less. I just wish the fools posting my photos everywhere would at least link to my Autograph Website and give me credit. Any type of press is good be it good or bad. LOL. The funny thing is that a few years ago I paid for Bikini photo ops. These chicks were pretty much almost naked... They were up on me. Sunny is wearing a robe and showing some cleavage. Nothing is revealing.
> 
> Also, this wasn't LOTR package where you get a pic and leave. This was done by Gemini Sportscards. We had a huge lunch, did a Q&A (which I filmed most of), goofed around, took normal photo ops, got 5 autographs, and then went up to the hippo room. I was there for about 4 hours.
> 
> ...





> Thanks. Tammy made it clear there were 2 types of photos you could go. Lay down flat and she puts her head on your chest, or you can spoon. You can't go anywhere near her breasts. During normal photo ops a guy asked if she could put him in a headlock and she said no, that he big boobs would touch his face. But during the normal photo ops she would put guys in a Masters Lock, do a rock pose sticking her tongue out, and she even had guys get down on one knee to do a marriage proposal pic.
> 
> I knew the promoter and didn't really need sigs so I tried to get different photo ops. I tried to get her to sit on my lap at the end of the bed and she said no. I even tried to get her in the shower and have us both peak out of the shower with the curtain blocking us. She said no. She said she didn't want to do pics that would be taken the wrong way due to everyone already takes her the wrong way. She said she wanted to keep it classy.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

God, his perpetual awkwardness comes through so clearly in his writing.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'm laughing now thinking if these guys are that fucking hardcore wrestling fans then at least a couple of them will be on this forum and have seen this thread :lmao


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

These 3 pictures are the greatest


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



scrilla said:


> that thread is terrible anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao how have we not seen this guy before ?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



> She said she wanted to keep it classy.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



scrilla said:


>


This reminded me immediately of this one for some reason


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



scrilla said:


>



The guy on the left is taking a pic of Todd because he never saw a whale wearing T-shirt.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

"wanted to keep it classy"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



> I think it is hilarious that people would care to get their panties in a bunch over my photos. Hell, I just submited my video to Tosh for a web redemption. If it gets me on tv to screw around then so be it. LMAO.


:lmao He submitted to Tosh.0? ToshGOAT will tear him to shreds. MUST SEE TV RIGHT THERE


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Idk if them posts or copies posted by him are actually him or not but it sounds good.

Also why no where near her tits? Every other guy has basically been on them. 
Plus they anit even big unless u counting cause they all saggy and shit


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Best Thread Ever

And those two faces posted here are a-list celebrities among the IWC

We're looking at the new SeanzViewEnt, PeckcellaVonPeter, Gemini66


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:lmao This is so bad.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'm not surprised he asked Sunny to take pictures like that, he's a blatant creeper.

Why would you tell people that though? He's just making it so much worse for himself.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

this thread needs some pics of sunny in her prime


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Guessing Sunny was so fucked up that night she thought she was going to bed with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Old_John said:


> This guy would LOVE to know! -->


This guy looks alot like bray Wyatt.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd firing back makes this a 11/10

Hey Todd, if you are reading this spend less time in TGIF's VIP area with Virgil and make you site look like it wasn't not done with MS Word and colored with Paint

Edit

I just looked at Todd's and half the photos look like the person he was with did not even know he existed




























The other are with true VIPs



















He also has a Forum on his site that is UNDER CONSTRUCTION

Now to run anti-virus like 30 times


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



StonecoldGoat said:


> This guy looks alot like bray Wyatt.


I guess you were jerkin' your gherkin so frivolously over pictures of Sunny in her prime it affected your eyesight too.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



stevefox1200 said:


> Tod firing back makes this a 11/10
> 
> Hey Tod, if you are reading this spend less time in TGIF's VIP area with Virgil and make you site look like it wasn't not done with MS Word and colored with Paint


Todd and AJ Lee should make some hot lurker babies.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

sunny in her prime to lighten up the mood.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*









Probably the best 8x10 promo style "Bodydonna" Sunny photo out there.
Just natural beauty all the way.

She was the Trish Stratus of her era and now she's doing this ish. :no:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

What a loser.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Thread is pure gold.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This fucking thread. Da Pics, Da smileys, Da fanclub.

THREAD OF THE YEAR!


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

This is a great thread. This should be a sticky or something of great threads. 
TOTY for sure. 
I'm not gonna judge todd cause it would be cool to meet some of my favourites but I'm not gonna do this ridiculous stuff and post it on the WWW


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd Fulkerstone is a fucking *********.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Fucking DJ Khaled being there :lmao


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

If this was '96 Sunny I would of blown the money to do this. No lie.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

It's like getting your picture taken during a roller coaster ride except you're paying to spoon Sunny instead.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Man.

Dafuq happened to my former idol?

Sad.


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



scrilla said:


>


Good grief did they just wrap a curtain around him or something. It's like one of those big table cloths you see over a dining table.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

yeah... im good sunny thanks.... unk2


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Odds are one of those guys is a regular on this board and is now question himself. 

Best thread ever. Can't....stop.....laughing.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Old_John said:


> LMFAO @ this loser's face:


If it was at all possible to ignore that guys face in the pic, I would still :mark:



Fid said:


> If this was '96 Sunny I would of blown the money to do this. No lie.


If this was '96 Sunny I'd of blown the money too, and also blown up her back lying there! :homer


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Sunny's old theme " I know you want me!" :lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Saying no to Shawn turned out really great for her


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



RichardHagen said:


>



Yeesh. She's actually looking a lot better now. Yeah, I still would.

Honestly surprised it was so 'cheap' though. $75 to spoon? I know she's irrelevant but still, I'm sure some of these guys would've paid twice as much.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> This fucking thread. Da Pics, Da smileys, Da fanclub.
> 
> THREAD OF THE YEAR!


Thread of the year indeed. This is even better than when TNA lost their own section.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

More hilariousness.....


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Bryan D. said:


> Thread of the year indeed. *This is even better than when TNA lost their own section*.


And why exactly was this good?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

TBH she looks pretty good in the pics. Gotta be the make up.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if I see any of those guys on Dateline NBC.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Arcade said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if I see any of those guys on Dateline NBC.


When does "To Catch a 37 year old Virgin" premiere?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



KO Bossy said:


> And why exactly was this good?


You didn't visit the thread? That was actually lots of fun. Yeah, I find WWE vs TNA wars fun


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










dude on the left in the Metallica shirt looks like is in mid-jizz.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This is sad and pathetic. Sunny is my all time favorite Diva.
Hopefully her imminent next trip to detox is successful and someone gives her a Big Book and rides to a bunch of meetings.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TEHCOCK said:


> dude on the left in the Metallica shirt looks like is in mid-jizz.


I think she's a ventriloquist


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

the guy all the way on the end on the right is a winner to


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I can't pick a favorite. Todd is pretty awesome but the dude in my avatar is a fucking stud. The guy in the master of puppets shirt is just too cool for school and the dude in the green shirt probably gets more ass than a Proctologist. 

On a romantic note I wanna hear from the females....

Brandie, Cat, etc....pick one. You have to. It's a fun game.....amuse everyone.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread needs more photoshoppin'. lol


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I wouldn't even do that 15 years ago :lol


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> More hilariousness.....


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The one with Adam West is my favorite. He is probably thinking "I was Batman. Is this shit over yet?"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

I'm in tears from this thread.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Legendary thread.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

3 epic porn moustaches going on here...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Hey guys,

Didn't know this thread was over here or would of posted earlier but I actually used to post on the message board that Todd posted his rebuttal on. The site I won't name unless it's okay to do so but the entire forum is filled with 50-60 Todd's. I was a member for about a year because I liked to troll them and got along with a poster called Class316 (Who is a cool guy) but a majority of the guys there are just like Todd and some go to much worse lengths to acquire a signature.

So I figured I would share some of the funnier stories I had on there so you all can basically see why Todd feels that paying 75 dollars (It was actually 200) to lay in bed with a woman who was famous 15 years ago.

Okay, So I signed up to their board in like 2011. I'm really into Movie Memorabilia and Sports Memorabilia and liked reading the celebrity reports and stuff on there. I signed up after an invasion of the board by a CZW Fan Site (CZWFans, that's shut down) and was there when they were rebuilding. Basically they had this private forum called The Arena (Similar to rants section on this board) where you could openly attack anyone.

Now in all honesty, a lot of these guys are very far from being sane. It's not like the board here where everyone probably has a job or is in school it's basically guys that dedicate themselves to collecting autographs and photo's almost obsessively. There's a poster there called CM who has paid/stalked Jeff Hardy and met him over 10 times. He openly admits to having 40-50 Jeff Hardy signatures and he has stalked Edge so many times that he thinks Edge is now his friend. not a word of this is made up and you can verify it on their message board (If Admins will let me post a link)

The obsessiveness continues where a lot of these guys will sit outside a hotel for literally hours. If the star is big enough some of them will sit there for 6-7 hours in the hopes a signature may be signed. When you take into account travel and prep a lot of these guys have basically spent a whole day waiting outside a building hoping for an autograph it's insanity.

Some will go to incredible lengths to get a signature. A poster there called "The Captain" pretended to have a brother that was fighting in Afghanistan just so Mil Mascaras would sign a mask. Mascaras said the mask was fake and offered to sell him an official one and the Captain flipped him off. When he returned to the forum he wished cancer on Mascaras and the promoter of the event simply because he didn't get a mask signed. Another poster named "Bobby" went into the lobby of a Hotel Room and called Edge's hotel room (Whilst Edge was relaxing) to request a photo and signature. It's pure insanity with a lot of these guys.

The most insane on that board are the Admins. One is a closeted homosexual (I'm not saying that to be mean, I have no issue with gays) and when people openly ask him whether or not he is indeed gay he will ignore them and not talk to them again. The other Admin "Woodmo" likes to use the "Holier than thou" attitude on his own people and pretend he's above it all. Talks about his Grandfather was a New York Mobster and how he gets tons of chicks. He's a classic case of the nerdy kid who gets bullied trying to put down the guys worse than him in the hopes of "being cool"

Another poster called "Bako" fakes disabilities to meet wrestlers. He has his own store bought wheel chair that he wheels around in because they have to stop for a disabled guy. The poster above who I referred to as "CM" is also known to do this with a cane. "The Captain" also does it in an attempt to get people to stand up for photo's. All of this behaviour is encouraged by almost everyone on that board even though it's downright insane to everyone reading this post.

The reason I bring all this up is not to point out how mentally ill a lot of these people are but to point out that Todd isn't that bad. He's one of the more normal dudes on that board. The real comedic gold is when you look into the report section or general interest section of that board and see how mentally ill so many of these people are. And yes 90% of them are in the same physical shape as Todd.

Here's some photo's of the guys on there (All public):



















Last photo is the guy known for faking disabilities to get signatures.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Woooow

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Faking disabilities? Someone should send that pic to WWE's twitter so they can blacklist his ass from WWE events.
That's really low.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow that's interesting actually. I think if I ever see these guys I'm gonna go ken shamrock on them and snap it. Hey it what they probably wanted


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

RATAMAN RUNNING WILD ON YOU


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LMAO! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Holy mother of God. Thanks for posting that. That's kind of...scary? (to be kind about it)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Really, I understand why CM Punk doesn't like fans.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

That's fucked up I'd hate fans too if they were like that. I'd be cool with kids and their dads and moms , most women and even dudes that kept it real. These kinda weird fucks I'd say next.

I hate a sick fuck that has to fake shit to get something they want that. To go that low is fucking pathetic. 

Of course I have pride


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The pic SOR had in his post before his edit was funny as hell. It was the same dude from Lilian Garcia and Layla pic, and Eva Marie was in the picture with him. The dude was sad to look at in that pic.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Arcade said:


> The pic SOR had in his post before his edit was funny as hell. It was the same dude from Lilian Garcia and Layla pic, and Eva Marie was in the picture with him. The dude was sad to look at in that pic.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Wow...I'm not even sure what else can be said here then that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

nvm i got it

http://forum.markedout.com//viewtopic.php?f=7&t=13194


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'm no boy scout, but faking a disability to get autographs from celebrities is pretty fucking low. And that fat fuck is just about obese enough to make his "disability" seem legit. Really, really sad.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'm no boy scout, but faking a disability to get autographs from celebrities is pretty fucking low. And that fat fuck is just about obese enough to make his "disability" seem legit. Really, really sad.


I guess I shouldn't of written that Todd is above it all:










(Apologies if too graphic)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Well, he does have a cast on his foot also, so he's either legit hurt there or he's a GOAT seller.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Wow, some ppl truly have no lives. Waiting outside a hotel for most of the day just for an autograph, faking disability? I'm shocked there are ppl like this around.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Faking disabilities to get signatures? Wow if I ever met that guy I'd double arm DDT his fat ass.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

That just some random stripper (or porn star) that's on Todd's lap though.
Surely he doesn't need a cast getup to pay her for that photo-op.

The other guy (Bako?) seems to be in some sort of disabled section for WWE because the guy next to him looks legit enough.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

DON'T you say a bad word about Todd!! He has an extensive collection of celebrity signatures. It's very impressive! 




SOR said:


> I guess I shouldn't of written that Todd is above it all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

See, this is why I have MAD RESPECT for Kevin Nash. He's willing to meet all fans. His fans are so confident that he's a nice guy, that they don't have to fake having a disability.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Really, I understand why CM Punk doesn't like fans.


Was gonna post the same thing. Must be really tough for a WWE superstar to see or be around people like that ALL the time.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Sunny telling great tales of wrestling to the job squad over a 5* meal











That guy with the stache on the left is creepiest man alive


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Bret Hart has daughter named Beans?

NVM, just a nickname.

:lmao She was gonna hit on Davey's kid.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:lolWolf


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Those video's are so awkward.

EDIT: New Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snQrJLsDQSo


----------



## stevenqbosell (Jul 12, 2013)

I remember seeing the ad and posting it on my Instagram acct. the actual pictures and fallout from this thread is comedy gold, truly. 

These dudes are something else. 

This is the most socially awkward group I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Jesus fucking christ. I didn't know people like this existed until now. Somebody seriously needs to make a documentary on this.

Also, I'm posted on one of the GOAT threads in WF history.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

It's probably for the best that Tammy had a Hysterectomy as promiscuous as she is. Just sayin. 


Wow this dude might be the coolest guy ever! I'm not built like a Greek God by any means but mix in a salad, brother. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSTOPJRjGjM


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd with dat creeper cam. 
Sunny doesn't even know she's being filmed.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:lol @ Sunny ignoring the geeks and texting every time they started talking. 

Oh lord. Save my lungs tonight.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> Those video's are so awkward.
> 
> EDIT: New Video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snQrJLsDQSo


Lol the guy in green the fat one doesn't say a word the whole time, looks as creepy as can be


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm actually surprised people in this thread aren't bombing the comment section of Todd's videos.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



redskins25 said:


> Sunny telling great tales of wrestling to the job squad over a 5* meal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The treasures being unearthed in this thread are truly epic :clap


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

A couple more of their friends who could not make it.....


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This was basically me during the lunch video









I think this guy was probably at the lunch too. He was sedated.









I love how they all get more relaxed once the chow arrives. 
Food make neckbeard smarkz happy.

Just cuz the reaction is similar.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> It's probably for the best that Tammy had a Hysterectomy as promiscuous as she is. Just sayin.
> 
> 
> Wow this dude might be the coolest guy ever! I'm not built like a Greek God by any means but mix in a salad, brother.
> ...


I don't see the appeal in the whole fan promo thing either. Surely he's paying these guys and girls at least something for a promo. What's the appeal there?

Maybe if it's your favourite wrestler or your buddies favourite wrestler and you want a cool shout out but the whole "I'm a wrestler" promo thing is weird also.

Not Sunny in bed weird, but still.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> This was basically me during the lunch video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

^


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I have had to leave this thread part way through because I just couldn't take it anymore. Literal pee breaks from laughing so hard. Bless these guys and everything that is wonderful about them and socially inept people everywhere.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Chris Candido is rolling over in his fucking grave right now. This is the funniest and creepiest thread I've ever seen on here :lmao


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



scrilla said:


>


LOL. That is one of the best gifs I've seen on a forum. Ranks up there with that dumb Gregg Popovich/David Stern posterization gif and the Tony Parker teleport.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

At this point I would pay more to get a photo session with the great Todd than I would with Sunny

I feel that would be worth $75 (as long as lunch is involved)

Edit



scrilla said:


> nvm i got it
> 
> http://forum.markedout.com//viewtopic.php?f=7&t=13194


scrilla,

I feel it is your duty to go and cause a bit of chaos on their forum

I would but I'm kind of a coward


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but ladies and gentlemen... there is a Facebook page! https://www.facebook.com/toddsautographarena

Try playing Yellow - Oh Yeah as you scroll through the pics for extra lol's: 





























































































(as if this was ever a press shot for JR :lmao )


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The gifs, emotes and comments in this thread are gold.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*









BFF's :lol

Edit:








fpalm


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This fucking thread :lmao

Didn't notice







had hair lip scars to make him even creepier.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOdgAMkoM7A

Todd The Bod gets all the bitches.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:lol I just can't anymore tonite.











"Todd the Bod". :lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I like how Todd only seems to have one facial expression

Its like its a mask that he puts on in the mourning

I also like how he has photos with wrestlers, tv and film actors, porn stars, nerd icons, singers and band members, athletes, comedians, playmates, and models, most of which are ridiculous obscure (the Sargent from police academy, the villain form Friday the 13th 5 (not Jason)), some of which were not even advertised to appear at the event he went to, which makes me think he goes to every convention or fan fest in hopes of seeing someone famous


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

They probably all got a boner. I know I would have. If this was 1996, I would have busted all over her the second I laid down.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

SOR said:


>





A$AP said:


>


Wow I didn't need to see those right before trying to go to sleep. :lmao 

This is one of those times where you just wish that by sheer dumb luck CM Punk would somehow walk into the room with these guys, see what's going on, and drop the pipebomb of a lifetime on them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I don't know what is more sad, the fact that people would pay actual money for this, or the fact that has to stoop to doing it in the first place.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



A$AP said:


>


I knew that one was going to go over. :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

who is the girl who put her tits on todd's head?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



A$AP said:


>


I was thinking some GIFs needed to be made of these, but I was in the middle of a movie and I'd already taken a half hour Todd break. :clap


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Ch-ch-ch-ch-Changes

(Turn and face the stranger)

Ch-ch-Changes

And ask him for his autograph 

Ch-ch-ch-ch-Changes

(Turn and face the stranger)

Ch-ch-Changes

Just gonna have ask a different man

Todd may change me

But I can't change Todd


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread. :lol


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


















































old skool Shannon..


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I think I like beard guy more than Todd.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


>


:bron

these guys are the future tag champs.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I especially like beard guys Triple H belt buckle. Classy.


----------



## Todds_Autographs (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Hey guys whats up. Lol


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> I think I like beard guy more than Todd.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Will continue to use my superb animation skills for the cause.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Todds_Autographs said:


> Hey guys whats up. Lol


In.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



A$AP said:


> Will continue to use my superb animation skills for the cause.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao My God....


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

losers and nerds make fun of other losers and nerds


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## StonewallBrigade (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'm pretty sure i have never laughed so hard reading a wrestling thread


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


>


Draw me like one of your french girls jack


----------



## yung (Jan 28, 2013)

Todds_Autographs said:


> Hey guys whats up. Lol



If this is legit this is the greatest thread on any forum ever


----------



## Todds_Autographs (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



yung said:


> If this is legit this is the greatest thread on any forum ever




This is not Todd.


----------



## Todds_Autographs (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Im just a fan of his site. He has a great collection


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Oh my god his fucking write ups. :lmao



> We waited in line and our turn finally came. Sunny remembered me from when I had drinks with her and Terri Runnels at the bar during WrestleReunion, and we reminisced about good times in the past.


----------



## yung (Jan 28, 2013)

Todds_Autographs said:


> Im just a fan of his site. He has a great collection


I'm dead


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

the cartoon of Bossman looks exactly like him :lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

When I met her about 3 years ago, she was still pretty thin...she doesn't look horrible. However those pictures cracked me up pretty hard! 

I have been to frank and sons before when I was traveling to cali to work a show. That place was amazing!! Thankfully it was not during the summer lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



A$AP said:


>


----------



## StonewallBrigade (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


> the cartoon of Bossman looks exactly like him :lol


Wow, it does. Even the crazy eyes.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

TEHCOCK said:


> Draw me like one of your french girls jack


LOL!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Bah gawd! Bah gawd, King that's.. that's Bud Bundy!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

that LIKE A BOSSMAN shirt is actually pretty cool for a pro graps shirt.


----------



## TPC24 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

She's disgusting now.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

this is really getting better from post to post, one of the best threads I´ve ever seen in my online life  can´t stop laughing^^


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Shitty paint job, but


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

She actually went through with this shit? :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Dear GOD this thread took an ugly turn.


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Old_John said:


> I feel bad for the young hipster-looking Asian dude in glasses ( the one that's wearing CM Punk T-shirt). He seems to be the only normal-looking one out of the bunch.
> But now he will be forever associated with the rest of those creepers.



Why did this go ignored, clearly this poster is the Asian guy.

Watched some of the video of them having breakfast, Sunny seems like a terrible person. I feel sorrier and sorrier for these poor guys, she took advantage of them.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










Stud central.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread is surreal. Sunny is Cabana's podcast this week. I wonder if this'll be brought up?


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*






I'm dying :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Dude going in at that burger. Lol.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



VODCHOKE said:


> I don't know who is more pathetic, her or the people who paid money to lay beside that cow.


This. Exactly.

It's just sad and embarrassing for all involved.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

A$AP said:


> Will continue to use my superb animation skills for the cause.


:lmao 







swagger_ROCKS said:


> Dear GOD this thread took an ugly turn.


When was it ever NOT ugly?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Zach Gowen's Leg said:


> I'm dying :lmao


"My Facebook never wants to respond"

"Hmph"

It's so awkward. It's like they can't even talk to her unless they're pushed to ask a question about a wrestling show that happened 15 years ago.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Lol @ Todd trying to be the cool moderator of the Q&A and getting Those creepers to speak, your te biggest weirdo , he looks like an oversized toy of woody from you story with a goatee. These guys actually think their coolest meeting D list wrestlers


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


> the cartoon of Bossman looks exactly like him :lol












:lol I'm done in here


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










*One small step for crabs..... one GIANT leap for S.T.I's*


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Whats up with the beardoes lips


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



nikola123 said:


> Whats up with the beardoes lips


._.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Out of all the WTF in this thread, this leaves me most puzzled:

“Now it was time, Sunny left to go to her hippo room.”
(from the mind of Autograph Area man, Todd Fulkerson)

_Hippo room?_ Am I missing something here?


Yeah, I feel sorry for Sunny. Bad life choices lead to bad things...

...but I can't help laughing at this farce.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll say this that dude with the beard should have been in the pic with the Wyatts. Talk about a creepy mother fucker. Vince will probably sign them as the new oddities


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Where do these ppl live I think we actually wanna know now so we can experience this first hand live. 

I wonder if sunny showed big Todd the bod some sunnier times?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This is indeed a disturbing universe.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This is a part of the WWE Universe that Vince never could have imagined.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Damn he looks happier each time I look.


----------



## .Bob. (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I see she's on Colt Cabana's podcast this week.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Thread of the fucking year


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Now we know that Colt Cabana is one of these sad fucks who just happens to wrestle as well.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I was checking out Todd's website. Wow guy like his autographs. Must be a millionaire to afford all those autographs. I notice he likes his porn stars and he must love wrestling.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Seems like what Ricky Gervais says about autograph hunters is true. :lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DgyoIMAMPI


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

She shoots on all the divas in this one. Sable, Elizabeth, Chyna. Takes shot at Chyna doing porn. Somehow I feel like Sunny isn't in the best place to judge people's current lives.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> She shoots on all the divas in this one. Sable, Elizabeth, Chyna. Takes shot at Chyna doing porn. Somehow I feel like Sunny isn't in the best place to judge people's current lives.


I actually agree with Sunny here on just about everything.
I always thought Sable sucked (ha-ha), but Elizabeth _is _massively overrated. She couldn't act whatsoever. 
If she was in WWE today the IWC would be destroying her on those grounds. 
The only reason she was over was because she was Savage's main squeeze who got him to give up his evil ways as the Macho King. She literally did nothing of merit that would get over in today's product.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Why do u compare anyone to this era? Seriously Liz was a class act in the 80s and early 90s she was classy she didn't need to wrestle or even be a great actor just smile and wave.

Sable wasn't horrible she really streamlined it into what we got today her and chyna. Sunny just was spunky and good looking. Sable actually got in the ring and was way over with the dudes at that point

On chyna and porn at least she getting paided unlike sunny who was fucking for drugs and shit.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I actually agree with Sunny here on just about everything.
> I always thought Sable sucked (ha-ha), but Elizabeth _is _massively overrated. She couldn't act whatsoever.
> If she was in WWE today the IWC would be destroying her on those grounds.
> The only reason she was over was because she was Savage's main squeeze who got him to give up his evil ways as the Macho King. She literally did nothing of merit that would get over in today's product.


It's all relative, bro.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> It's all relative, bro.


Don't get me wrong I still have fond memories of all the Liz/Savage stuff and grew up as a kid through it all but the girl just could not act. When they did the program with Jake crashing her wedding with the cobra, she's laughing her ass off. :lmao





Sensational Sherri, now that was a real women's star of that era.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Here's Todd demonstrating his "WOOOOOO" for Flair. Flair's immediate reaction. :lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:lmao :lmao Naitch 


Just wondering do you think Sunny paided for all their lunch or did it come in a package deal ?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'm sure it was a package deal. I wouldn't pay for their lunch.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Here's one guy who couldn't make it to the autograph signing. I don't exactly remember why he couldn't make it, but he said something about hostages in Afghanistan.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Well, he does have a cast on his foot also, so he's either legit hurt there or he's a GOAT seller.


Todd wore that cast longer than Bob Orton.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I fucking love this thread.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I think this should be thread of the year. This thread alone has cured a lot of ppls anger issues with laughter


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I swear to god these people have like one expression for everyone of their photos


----------



## crackers (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I think it's quite sweet; they get to meet the famous people they like and it makes them happy.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Now we know that Colt Cabana is one of these sad fucks who just happens to wrestle as well.


Hope you've got your flame suit on fella. Punk and Colt marks will have a shit fit when they see this.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Here's Todd demonstrating his "WOOOOOO" for Flair. Flair's immediate reaction. :lol


:lmao :lmao


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

People are just Jelly todd gets to meet wrestlers and they Cant.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

lets keep it real, this was an experiment on Sunny's part to see if she could make money doing escort work. next time it'll escalate to "make out with Sunny for $500", and 5 years from now she'll be auctioning off spots in her post-convention gangbang at a hotel, the more you spend the earlier your placement.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

OMG. I hate Todd!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Sunny, yesterday my heart was filled with rain...










Sunny, you smiled at me and really eased the pain...










OH CHRIST.

In all seriousness, I feel bad for her. Nobody should have to sink that low just to make some money, it's wrong.

I hope she finds some happiness one day.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


>


WHAT IS THIS GIRLS NAME?


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Between this and Breaking Bad I am convinced anyone named Todd is a psycho.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd's getting closer to chicks than most of you im sure, Even though he had to pay lol


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Shelly Martinez featuring none other than Todd The Bod


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



A$AP said:


>


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> Shelly Martinez featuring none other than Todd The Bod


:lol @ the way he froze up. He probably had a heart attack five seconds later, poor guy.


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Fuck Sunny has a high opinion of herself. EVERY interview I see of her she bigs herself up about something she did or something that happened. ZZZZZZ

This thread is amazing.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Dopesick said:


> :lol @ the way he froze up. He probably had a heart attack five seconds later, poor guy.


Im surprised the stench of Onion rings and Mountain Dew didn't draw her away


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Until the other day I had never heard of Todd and his gang, now I feel like I know everything about them and have seen more pictures of Todd then I have of my whole family!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The laughs I've had while reading this are tremendous.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This fucking thread :lmao :lmao :lmao




CM BORK said:


> WHAT IS THIS GIRLS NAME?


Google "Siri avn"


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Dopesick said:


>


Between this and the Kevin Nash photos...

:lmao


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Todd looks like he would straight up slobber all over you if he could get near some breasts! Or like the grown men who dress up in diapers and act like babys. Anybody seen that show?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHVO66AS9oM&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



brandiexoxo said:


> Or like the grown men who dress up in diapers and act like babys. Anybody seen that show?


Yes, of course I've heard of Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm actually disabled and I hope that these guys who fake it get discovered and banned from everything. I don't need people thinking real disabled people are gaking or are bad people because of these idiots. Luckily for me I'm obviously legless and can't be accused of faking.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



A$AP said:


>


I fucking love this thread.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



brandiexoxo said:


> Todd looks like he would straight up slobber all over you if he could get near some breasts! Or like the grown men who dress up in diapers and act like babys. Anybody seen that show?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHVO66AS9oM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And whoever that is babying him should be arrested.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'm laughing my ass off at this thread and I haven't even lit up yet.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I don't begrudge anyone whatever they want to do with their money, but having it posted online, no way. I'm not even sure I'd want anyone to see the pic since they'd know I paid for that. Now if they made it look more like something happened they could charge more, she needs to up the ante some for that price. $75 to lay there in a t-shirt and it obvious you did not even get to cop a feel? No thanks.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:lmao


TEHCOCK said:


> dude on the left in the Metallica shirt looks like is in mid-jizz.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*






can't stop viewing this thread. interweb searches have lead to so much more Todd...


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Buff Ted said:


> Sunny seems like a terrible person. I feel sorrier and sorrier for these poor guys, she took advantage of them.



Yeah... Once she came over here to Portugal to do a houseshow and I actually got the chance to take a picture with her as she was entering the arena, just before the show... she is very full of herself, she was cordial, but very full of herself.

Also just for laughs, after the show she was charging 35 Euros!!!! (thats about 45 dollars) to ger your picture taken with her. Jesus Christ...

On topic: Yeah this is VERY VERY sad, but... at the end of the day it´s your money and you do what you want with it (personally for 75 bucks I´d rather buy GTA V and still keep whatver money is left over) but what´s most sad to me is seeing what Sunny has become... just sad...


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Never laughed this hard at a thread. Incredible stuff. :lmao


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I have that metallica shirt guess I know I'm not wearing it for awhile


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Metallica shirt guy is just the coolest, he is probably still jerking off to Sunny

@ Todd, Its literally pain for watching him in these promos, Anybody catch what flair says at the end of the video ? He make fun of Todd to the woman next to him :lmao


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> She shoots on all the divas in this one. Sable, Elizabeth, Chyna. Takes shot at Chyna doing porn. Somehow I feel like Sunny isn't in the best place to judge people's current lives.


Sunny making fun of Liz for standing around and looking pretty is pretty funny because I don't even remember a memorable Sunny promo and to be honest barely remember her talking either.

As for Chyna taking it in the butt on camera. Sunny said probably less then 12 months ago in a kayfabe commentaries shoot that she was in discussions to do a 3 porn movie deal for like a million bucks. One involving her when she was to eventually become pregnant. These guys sitting there with her know that also.

I don't get the big head from Sunny. She's a f-Level Celebrity at best and even in terms of wrestling she's B-List.



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Here's Todd demonstrating his "WOOOOOO" for Flair. Flair's immediate reaction. :lol


So awkward. I wonder where they were because I think Flair says "I thought I saw this guy last night working here"

Who does that though, I mean christ...


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Haha. It's really awkward.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Also for the guys asking what a hippo is,

It's marked out terminology for airport or hotel. Basically they're so weary of people finding out where these celebrities are (thus ending their chance at autographs) they speak in code.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Here's Todd demonstrating his "WOOOOOO" for Flair. Flair's immediate reaction. :lol


What was the best Todd thought could happen with that. What was he hoping for when he said "WOOOOOO" in Flair's face. That Ric Flair would look up and say "that was the best version of WOOOOOO i have ever heard, well done"

It's embarrassing.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Tyson Tomko sure has let himself go over the past few years.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



brandiexoxo said:


> Todd looks like he would straight up slobber all over you if he could get near some breasts! Or like the grown men who dress up in diapers and act like babys. Anybody seen that show?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHVO66AS9oM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh yes I've seen this dude. :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Zeek said:


> What was the best Todd thought could happen with that. What was he hoping for when he said "WOOOOOO" in Flair's face. That Ric Flair would look up and say "that was the best version of WOOOOOO i have ever heard, well done"
> 
> It's embarrassing.


Hahaha. Flair steps back with big eyes and begins clapping. 

I'm sure Flair has heard the woo from idiots everywhere he's gone in public for over 30 years now. I mean, this guy stands there awkwardly for a while before doing it. Would this guy yell "If ya smeeeeeell" if he met The Rock?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I remember this one time when I met John Stamos I went up to him and said "have mercyyyyyyyyyy" and he had me arrested. Good times.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This Todd guy is definitely dedicated, for better or worse. If you have appeared in TV even once, or have even a smudge of fame in general, he will hunt you down....and take pictures/videos with you.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I use to co host two podcasts (one about wrestling and another about pop culture bullshit) I hope Todd never finds out about it. Restraining orders are a lot of work.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Does Todd know about this thread yet? Somebody send him a mail or messaged him somewhere (Facebook and all that crap)? He must know


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd is probably a regular on here. I bet one of those dudes is or has heard about it and it has got back to him. Todd, if you are seeing this, you should respond. 

Vince, if you see this, sign Todd and Paul immediately!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Looks like the Wyatts have a new member in their family. :lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Bray almost looks a little awkwarded out. If so congrats Todd on creeping out the creepiest character in WWE in years. That would be as big of an accomplishment as your autographed 8 x 10 of Macy Gray.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Sunny is kind of a bitch in that Q&A. And the way she is texting, and sucking her fingers while she eats is disgusting.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Sunny enjoys sucking on things. Nothing wrong with that. Many women should take notes.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I also doubt she talked to Bret the day before the Q&A too. And I bet she did sleep with Davey Boy's son Harry.

Sable may not have been talented. But at least she tried, and she is a lot nicer than Sunny. And why the hell is she dogging Elizabeth, damn.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

From my man's Facebook page:



> Wow, the whole wrestling community is talking about the Under The Covers Photo Op I did with Sunny. Lots of Shit Talking and Lots of Good Talk. LOL..


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52697760.90004.292542390802614&type=1&theater

Photo with Cheech and Chong. :lmao:lmao


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



CM BORK said:


> WHAT IS THIS GIRLS NAME?


"Siri" according to the Facebook album.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Clem said:


>


Dead in the casket :lmao

I'm done


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


>


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

That goofy smile combined with these AVN pics is the best :lol





































*TODD, WHY SO SERIOUS???* 









_**Oh shit, black guy porn star standing next to me, time to look hard**_


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

that's david otunga fam


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd you dirty dog.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

keep em coming guys, these are gold :lmao


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Ok, this wheel chair....is it legit or is it his "gimmick" to get pity autographs?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



scrilla said:


> that's david otunga fam


"Brian Pumper".. they do like a like though lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Pumper


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'm beginning to question the wheelchair. At the same place, he'll be in it for some photos, and standing for others. Maybe because of his size he can't stand or walk for long periods. 

Oh well. SOME MORE GEMS
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...802614.-2207520000.1379036340.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...802614.-2207520000.1379036340.&type=3&theater


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This is crazy :lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I don't have a facebook because I find it fucking stupid but anyone who has a facebook should flood this dude's wall and get him to post on here. 

We should come up with screen names for him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Y'all. The wheelchair's legit. Saw on one of his comments that he said he broke his foot. Guy seems pretty sincere so I buy it.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Ok, this wheel chair....is it legit or is it his "gimmick" to get pity autographs?


I think a bit of both. He had a cast for a foot/leg injury. He just looks far too innocent though to be so devious. He is quite large though, he probably couldn't actually be on his feet the whole day at a convention with a cast on. Probably like those people at the airport who get driven around in golf carts. It's not that they're not physically capable of walking, just that it's difficult for them to walk long distances through dozens of gates. But I don't think anybody has mentioned yet that Todd actually makes money off this as well, so possible he milked the injury for a while, Cowboy Bob style.

_Company Overview: I offer my services to obtain autographs for people around the world at conventions that I attend. The celebrities charge for their autographs & I charge a small fee per autograph. Contact me for more information._


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Well if it's just a broken foot it will heal. At least he isn't pretending to have a disability or something. Pretty sure that is a straight shot to hell. 

I have had a broken bone in my foot for months. Sack it up, Taaaawwwwwwd! 

Kidding. Trust in Jesus!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd is flexing


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Bret's face is classic. He is like...yep....this is my life. 

Oh Tawwwwwd.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


>


"Wait, you don't have tits" *sad face*


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I don't have a facebook because I find it fucking stupid but anyone who has a facebook should flood this dude's wall and get him to post on here.
> 
> We should come up with screen names for him.


Somebody seriously needs to do this, I don't have a Facebook account either or I would.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










Both of these faces will haunt my nightmares.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



redskins25 said:


> Lol @ Todd trying to be the cool moderator of the Q&A and getting Those creepers to speak, your te biggest weirdo , he looks like an oversized toy of woody from you story with a goatee. These guys actually think their coolest meeting D list wrestlers


I know it's so awkward. Then when they're forced on the spot to speak it's like that crack-voice kid on the Simpsons "uhhmmmmm.... what was it like being in that Pig-Pen match with the Godwinns on Raw in 1996?". 

Someone seriously needs to pitch this story to a documentary filmmaker and make a film on obsessed wrestling nerds like that film "Trekkies" about Star Trek fans. They could follow Todd & Beardo around to different conventions and interview washed up wrestlers and track down those old mark fans who used to always be in the front row like Vladimir the Superfan (the shaved head & glasses dude in the front row of every old skool PPV) and that Hogan mark who used to always be dressed as him in the front row. Instant cult-classic.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Lilou said:


> Now I remember that this was possible, those pictures aren't as funny.
> 
> To be fair though, they weren't in a bed with him and "something from his lingerie drawer."




No, but you can see "Big Sexy" up there getting loose with those ladies, sharing some stories over Coors Lights. lol


That shit is SO funny. Fresh off that Punisher movie cameo probably


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



KO Bossy said:


> I wonder if Sunny accepted payment in Quarter Pounders and malt liquor?
> 
> Definitely got paid in cigarettes and gas station wine
> 
> ...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I hope to God that Daniel Tosh picks up the video he sent in. Seeing Todd on Tosh.0 getting patronized the whole time while he thinks Tosh is being is friend would be :lmao

HOLY SHIT


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Look maybe Todd is alittle weird but don't ppl go to conventions and stuff to meet celebrities? Now to lay in bed with sunny is scary and nasty 

but even worse would be the though of sunny now gettin fucked cause it worst probably then chyna and I'm sorry but she should never have children as they will end up warped like her. 

Who wants to see sunny now getting fucked with cum running out of her snatch? Certainly not this guy I am not tough enough.

Also exactly about sable and Liz sable tried and seems more of a decent person then sunny and definitely not as fucked up and Liz was a class act even to the end on screen u never hear any stories of Liz sunnying around.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Vlad is awesome!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd the Bod gettin' them porn whore titties on his head. 
My soul has died a little ITT.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> I hope to God that Daniel Tosh picks up the video he sent in. Seeing Todd on Tosh.0 getting patronized the whole time while he thinks Tosh is being is friend would be :lmao
> 
> HOLY SHIT


The first and last breast he ever felt.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd is like the John Candy of autograph hunters.

Except not as talented or funny.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



RyanPelley said:


> The first and last breast he ever felt.


Yeah until his next autograph hunt at the titty bar the next day.
I went to the strip club one time and they had a porn star "feature" and it was like $80 to get a signed polaroid with her. I don't have $ to blow like that and I didn't really care for the "star" anyhow. I did tip her though on stage and she got a bit touchy on me, then my girlfriend tipped her too and she got even more touchy with her. :lol 

Good times.

Found this just now:


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Annnnnd there's video from the bed shoot... *holy shit, holy shit, holy shit*


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Prolly Chris Candido's bed...

Too soon?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



ClassicJonno said:


> Prolly Chris Candido's bed...
> 
> Too soon?


Nah man, Presidential Suite at the Howard Johnson. Bet they even changed the sheets for Sunny.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

These dudes give rasslin fans a bad name.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Last thing, Why does he do these little 1 min promos that he stutters in ?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



redskins25 said:


> Last thing, Why does he do these little 1 min promos that he stutters in ?


I think it's a cosplay thing.. well more roleplay I mean.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

My favourite part of this video is Sunny describing not being able to work out or be active to the guys...

_"felt so good being able to go to the gym and be active again. Just picture 3 months of not being able to do anything."_ 













(also guy on the left's face @ 53s lol)


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:kobe I forgot about that graphic fucking description she gave of her surgery. Seriously, who wants to hear about right before they eat?

Pretty surprised no one asked to see her scars. LOL "They take out off your hoo-ha".


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



redskins25 said:


> Todd is flexing


Holy shit it's Paul Bearer.

On a side note, is that Danny Davis on the right?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> :kobe I forgot about that graphic fucking description she gave of her surgery. Seriously, who wants to hear about right before they eat?
> 
> Pretty surprised no one asked to see her scars.











"Yummy."








This thread's effect on your psyche:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Daiko said:


> Both of these faces will haunt my nightmares.


Todd smiley?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Does the guy in the green shirt nearest to Sunny utter a word in any of these vids?

He's pretty unnerving :lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Agreed...I think the dude in the green shirt is most likely to lead off the 10 o clock news.

The fact that Sunny no longer can have a child makes me happy. Somehow I think she would sell her child for a Royal Rumble appearance.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The most disturbing thing to me are the videos.... Firstly Sunny is snobbish as fuck, and you can clearly tell she doesn´t wanna be there, and all the guys have a fucking eerie vibe to them. Also the fact that Sunny puts herself well above and beyond every other woman in the wrestling business.... SMFH


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Well, she just said she'd consider selling her Hall of Fame ring, if the amount were high enough. But then she'd "have no proof that it happened." Really? That's why you wouldn't sell the ring. 

And the way she talks about when she went in to the HOF. "I'm the star, I'm walking around like I own the place." Ironically, Shawn Michaels went in the same time she did.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Well, she just said she'd consider selling her Hall of Fame ring, if the amount were high enough. But then she'd "have no proof that it happened." Really? That's why you wouldn't sell the ring.
> 
> And the way she talks about when she went in to the HOF. "I'm the star, I'm walking around like I own the place." Ironically, Shawn Michaels went in the same time she did.


Also the story she told about Harry Smith... really classy "Did I sleep with with him already and I was drunk?"... Seriously? Hey at least she admits what she is...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



RyanPelley said:


> The first and last breast he ever felt.


NO!



I pretty sure he still feels his own. 

:heyman3


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

In 2010 she still looked damn good for 37 . She could still have a kid unless she fixed. 
She never did anything memorable on tv except lead out the road warriors. 
I believe almost any women in wrestling at that time was and is still more memorable


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I think honestly at this point if some rich wrestling fan went up to Sunny in a hotel lobby or something and offered her 2 grand for sex she'd probably take it if nobody found out about it.

She's the classic case of someone who can't leave the business. When I read she had gotten out of jail and was going to move to New Mexico I thought that was good for her. Get her away from the Conventions get her away from the Indy guys she was dating get her away from the business in general and maybe make 5-6 appearances a year for some extra cash when need be.

She's left jail, hooked up with a new independent wrestling boyfriend, dumped him and is now single again. In an attempt to make money she is now laying in bed with fans. Soon that will dry up and what comes next? She's already done bikini photo's and bed photo's. I could see bed room photos of her in bra and underwear posing with these guys next and then after that probably some R-Rated stuff.

As for the Todd's of the world my opinion is already out in this thread about them but how can anyone feel good about the situation? All jokes aside it's really quite pathetic for a man in his 40's (Maybe 50's) to even autograph hunt as a hobby let alone dedicate your life and disposable income to it. Todd and his group should have a wife (I heard someone in the video mention their wife) and children to look after and play with or a job or something. They definitely should NOT be chasing Sunny bed photo ops and no mentally healthy person should.

As for Todd faking his disability. I thought that could be possible also but I'm not entirely sure. He doesn't have a history of doing it so I'm willing to give him a pass on it. I do want him to sign up to this board though and try and defend his actions but this thing is basically everywhere in the world of wrestling. I was actually thinking of submitting it to the Howard Stern show but couldn't find an E-Mail address to send it to.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> I think honestly at this point if some rich wrestling fan went up to Sunny in a hotel lobby or something and offered her 2 grand for sex she'd probably take it if nobody found out about it.
> 
> She's the classic case of someone who can't leave the business. When I read she had gotten out of jail and was going to move to New Mexico I thought that was good for her. Get her away from the Conventions get her away from the Indy guys she was dating get her away from the business in general and maybe make 5-6 appearances a year for some extra cash when need be.
> 
> ...


I agree with you looking at Todd I felt bad for him. His life consists of Wrestling, Porn, and chasing celebs.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



RyanPelley said:


> The first and last breast he ever felt.


Trust me this dude has plowed plenty of hookers, escorts, and call girls. I bet he drops cash at the bunny ranch


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I wonder how that was back stage at Wrestlemania 27 with Shawn and Tammy..... 

"Shawn!! Oh my God how are you?" ~ Sunny

"Heyyyyyy. Good to see you, Tam. Hey, watch the OMG's. Remember I'm a Christian now." ~ HBK

"Oh right right right. I forgot. What have you been up to?" ~ Sunny

"Not much. Just hanging out with the fam." ~ HBK

"Oh. That is great. Why don't you ever my space me back?" ~ Sunny

"Tammy, My Space isn't very popular anymore." ~ HBK

"Well, neither is wrestling." ~ Sunny

"That is unfair. I think the product is pretty darn good. Watch out for guys like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan down the road." ~ HBK

"Punk and Bryan? The dude with the tats? He doesn't even drink!!" ~ Sunny

"Tammy, he is straight edge." ~ HBK

"Well, what about that Daniels guy? He is too small!" ~ Sunny

"He is about the same size I was. Bryan is a fantastic wrestler. I helped train him." ~ HBK

"Remember when you use to "train" me? ~ Sunny

"Oh Tam, that was a long time ago." ~ HBK

"Shawn, if you ever wanna try again do you think there is a chance for us?" ~ Sunny

"Tammy, I'm married." ~ HBK

"I know I know. Well, I mean if you get bored or feel like dropping her. You know like how you use to drop titles all the time?" ~ Sunny

"Hey that was a low blow!" ~ HBK

"I will give you a low blow!!" ~ Sunny

"Well, nice catching up Tammy. I have bible study with DiBiase I will catch you at the show tomorrow." ~ HBK

"Actually I won't be able to make it. I scalped my tickets for a years supply of McRibs." ~ Sunny

"WHAT? WHY??" ~ HBK

"Shawn. McRibs!" ~ Sunny

"Ok, now I really got to go. Duggan is eating all the crab cakes. Glad to see the Thorazine is working some." ~ HBK

"Who the hell is Thor?" ~ Sunny


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

My opinion on this is that its his life and money who the fuck cares.People have stranger hobbies. I know I ain't gonna act holier then thou about it. I will however laugh something fierce at the pics that are rolling in.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



> I do want him to sign up to this board though and try and defend his actions but this thing is basically everywhere in the world of wrestling. I was actually thinking of submitting it to the Howard Stern show but couldn't find an E-Mail address to send it to.


He'd get shredded.



> "Well, nice catching up Tammy. I have bible study with DiBiase I will catch you at the show tomorrow." ~ HBK


:lol



> "Actually I won't be able to make it. I scalped my tickets for a years supply of McRibs." ~ Sunny


MCRIBS :lmao:lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Is he stacked or something? If so, how. He seems to be rich enough to travel and meet all these celebrates and shit.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Demolition,

Do people really have stranger hobbies? I mean I've read about guys who purchase "real dolls" but the whole dedicating your life to collecting signatures is pretty weird.

I like autographs and photo's don't get me wrong. If I'm at a game and see a player I like I might request a quick signature but when it gets to the point you're travelling 4 hours to go wait outside a hotel or you're trying to get flight information about a celebrity so you can camp at the airport that's kind of out there. Now when you start getting 40-50 signatures of the same guy, thinking they are your friends, giving them gifts, pretending to be disabled, paying to lay in bed for someone. That's really really out there man and I would say 99% of the population don't have a hobby like that.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

If Tawwwwwd has money lets be honest he gets laid. A way to a girls vagina is with cash money homie.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Random comment. So I'm watching Mighty Ducks and I think I found Heath Slater as a kid....


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> If Tawwwwwd has money lets be honest he gets laid. A way to a girls vagina is with cash money homie.


 I bet these guys actually lay pipe in some of these down and dirty whores. 

http://instagram.com/p/d-yPgMJvXe/


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> If Tawwwwwd has money lets be honest he gets laid. A way to a girls vagina is with cash money homie.


Not every girl.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Random comment. So I'm watching Mighty Ducks and I think I found Heath Slater as a kid....



Off topic, but that is a GOAT movie. All three are great actually.

But this about Todd not the Mighty Ducks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The worse part about all of this is that she should look a lot worse than she do now given all the drug and alcohol abuse she's done over the years. She should be very thankful for looking half decent. (Not counting her mugshot photos)


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Brandie....

NON* gold diggin hoes are few and far between. I'm not naive to think you're all like that though. 


HHH...

Hell yes they are. I was in a hockey movie mood tonight. Got The Mighty Ducks/D2 on DVD for $7 at Target the other day. Suckers, I would have paid $17. Fucking great buy! 

Unpopular opinion time.... D2 > The Mighty Ducks 

Enough thread hijacking. Back to Todd and the dude who looks like he slaps bass for a terrible hair metal cover band.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Guess I was wrong about Sunny being unaware of the camera. 
It's clearly on a tripod in the pix. 
She just doesn't care.
This has gotten her some serious attention though, so maybe there was a plan all along.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

D2 the Mighty Ducks is legit my favorite movie It was on tv the other day! When they stand up and do the "Adam Banks, Edina, Minnesota" "Charlie Conway, Minnesapolis, Minnesota" good grief..

And on D3 when Hans died, fucking aye..

Da Goat movies!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Guess I was wrong about Sunny being unaware of the camera.
> It's clearly on a tripod in the pix.
> She just doesn't care.
> This has gotten her some serious attention though, so maybe there was a plan all along.


Yeah and she asks if he's filming during and she sticks her tounge out with a mouthfull of food. Trashy bitch wants to talk shit about Sable...fucking bow down already basic bitch :thumbdown:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Thats really not unpopular at all, D2 shits on the first one tbh, the 3rd is better than the first

This thread is pretty much done


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> Thats really not unpopular at all, D2 shits on the first one tbh, the 3rd is better than the first
> 
> This thread is pretty much done


No way! D2 tops it for me. D3 and The Mighty Ducks are a little equal to me. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> Demolition,
> 
> Do people really have stranger hobbies? I mean I've read about guys who purchase "real dolls" but the whole dedicating your life to collecting signatures is pretty weird.
> 
> I like autographs and photo's don't get me wrong. If I'm at a game and see a player I like I might request a quick signature but when it gets to the point you're travelling 4 hours to go wait outside a hotel or you're trying to get flight information about a celebrity so you can camp at the airport that's kind of out there. Now when you start getting 40-50 signatures of the same guy, thinking they are your friends, giving them gifts, pretending to be disabled, paying to lay in bed for someone. That's really really out there man and I would say 99% of the population don't have a hobby like that.


^ Does he really do all of that, LOL? 
You would be surprised how obsessed some people get with their hobbies and the amount of money they are willing to spend on them. This and that aren't related though. It is one thing if it is just hobbies, but if he is doing ALL of that he has mental issues. Thought he was just going to conventions and getting the autographs that way.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

All 3 are fun. 

Had a huge crush on this chick as a kid.


----------



## ToddsFriend (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

OK I've been lurking and getting a laugh and decided to chime in.

In regards to his wheelchair photos, he seriously broke his foot. He has actually lost a lot of weight and he was heavier before. He was walking around on his daily exercise and broke his foot which happened about a year ago and he is out of a cast now.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread should never end. It would be an insult to Tawwwwd and Beardo and friends.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










Todd apparently works at "Best Buy" guys. He gets photos on the job.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

So is this basically a thread making fun of Todd now? Haven't been keeping up.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> All 3 are fun.
> 
> Had a huge crush on this chick as a kid.


Julie the Cat! I fangirled for Guy, Jesse and Adam. :3 That Disney whore status xD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todds Friend is here!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Who is the dude with Tawwwwd in his best buy shirt and why should I give a fuck? Even if he is a C- celebrity I'm all out of fucks to give.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

^ It kinda is and to be fair to the guy he's not even the 'strangest looking' one there imo. Though some of his comments haven't helped. Still that guy with the 'stache turning into the Tin Man every time Sunny touches him and the green shirt were stranger looking and acting in those clips and pictures imo.



SOR said:


> Todd apparently works at "Best Buy" guys. He gets photos on the job.


You know on first glance I was about to say he pulls off the Big Bossman costume pretty well, but then...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Random comment. So I'm watching Mighty Ducks and I think I found Heath Slater as a kid....


Thats little pete from Pete & Pete, not heath slater.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

OMG are you http://www.wrestlingforum.com/customavatars/avatar208168_25.gif ToddsFriend?????

#PleaseSayYES
#SweetBeard


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Thread could be thread of the year if Toddsfriend is beard guy.

We are not worthy.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

#ALLfearTheBEARD


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

He is shy. We should make him feel welcome.....


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

ToddsFriend I always said in this thread I liked you more than Todd. MachoMadness feels the same way also please grace us with your presence.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I mark out for both but....

Beardo > Todd

I mean Todd has all of that charisma and those mic skills but beardo is a fantastic worker and sells so well.


----------



## ToddsFriend (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Sadly I am not bearded dude, and I am not in any photos or that interested in wrestling, and yes he does work at BestBuy which is where I met him and the picture above is Mexican singer who lives in same city as that Best Buy, I see him around town all the time, he is Latin famous winning their awards and what not.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:lol "Beardo" 
Nah, I'm on #TeamTodd.
He gets ALL the bitches. Beardo's just along for the ride.


----------



## StonewallBrigade (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I remember this one time when I met John Stamos I went up to him and said "have mercyyyyyyyyyy" and he had me arrested. Good times.


Haha I know a guy who saw Keanu Reeves in a bar in CA and drunkingly went up to him and yelled, "Excellent!". He said Keanu was not impressed


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










Also, I'd be willing to bet that Toddsfriend is Todd.


----------



## StonewallBrigade (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



96powerstroker said:


> I have that metallica shirt guess I know I'm not wearing it for awhile


I have that shirt too... I'll never look at it the same way again


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

lol @ the two onlookers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Kim Coates is a scary looking guy.


----------



## ToddsFriend (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> Also, I'd be willing to bet that Toddsfriend is Todd.


Trust me Todd would own up to it, and he knows everyone is talking about him, I knew because he posted on Facebook the now famous picture and my friend led me here, but wanted to clear up some things.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Ok who is Todd and why is he so famous?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Bring Tawwwwwwwwwwd and Beardo to us!!!!!!


----------



## ToddsFriend (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd would chime in by now, but he really doesn't care and probably will not respond. Although I would find it hilarious on next Raw if there was a Todd 3:16 sign


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

GOAT THREAD it just keeps on giving.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Headliner said:


> Ok who is Todd and why is he so famous?


The really big guy in the Best Buy shirt. Don't know why he's famous though, could be becuase he is a big wrestling geek and has an autograph collection and stuff.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I would love if Todd joined the board.

Todd The Mod?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Toddo thread now longer then the impact thread
Toddo >TNA


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

TBH/F Todd's pretty good in those promos. Sunny's trying to steal his thunder. :lol

Todd, we kid because we love.








"I tell ya, the best folk in the world are prison folk!"



SoupBro said:


> The really big guy in the Best Buy shirt. Don't know why he's famous though, could be becuase he is a big wrestling geek and has an autograph collection and stuff.


We are him. He is us.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I don't understand why Reed and Portman were so mad at Coach Bombay for going out for ice cream with the chick from Iceland. Did they SEE that girls legs and ass? Considering those were the only two on the team who had finished puberty at the time they should have realized that Gordie needed some ass. 

Just sayin. Now back to Tawwwwd and Beardo


----------



## stevenqbosell (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a feeling I know EXACTLY which Best Buy he works for, actually lol - this thread has saved me at work


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

If Tawwwwd has a lot going on downstairs he could have a career in adult films....

Tawwwwwd the Rod!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

might show up at this Best Buy and request an photo with Big T.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Scrilla-

Tawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwd is Mexican? I don't see it.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Since Todd is such a Boss with the promos, and with the whole Best Buy uniform, 
I want to see Todd do a Big Boss Todd promo with Akeem and an adult film star of his choosing.

"Little Lady, you'll be doin _hard _time!"
*Akeem dances awkwardly off to the side*

Todd is now officially more over than Sunny.


----------



## stevenqbosell (Jul 12, 2013)

scrilla said:


> might show up at this Best Buy and request an photo with Big T.


You and me both! I'm practicing my "awkward smile face" now - it would be awesome to stroll into the Best Buy call his name out as if we actually know him! Lmfao! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Toddsfriend, The WF Community wants Todd. If you cannot provide Todd then Beardo would be acceptable.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I don't understand why Reed and Portman were so mad at Coach Bombay for going out for ice cream with the chick from Iceland. Did they SEE that girls legs and ass? Considering those were the only two on the team who had finished puberty at the time they should have realized that Gordie needed some ass.
> 
> Just sayin. Now back to Tawwwwd and Beardo


Did you know Fulton and Guy are brothers in real life.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ToddsFriend (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I am no friend of Beardo, Todd all the way


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

What? No. I see that now looking at them. 

Just passed the part with one of the best montages in cinema history when the team goes to the ghetto and play street hockey and finds their grit all to the tune Whoop, there it is. Just genius. 

As much as I love this flick....

Miracle > D2


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd>Miracle>D2


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

So did Tawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwd close the deal with Siri?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Just went though most of this thread and 








Most of the good stuff is earlier in the thread though, and when i mean earlier i just mean yesterday basically .

I see why its so awesome :lol but still don't think it compares to the TNA Section thread thats the best thread of the year.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

^^^^
*cough fuckin smark cough cough*


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

is it just me or does todds posing look similar to that david otunga pic?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Otunga pic is begging for some Todd Photoshop


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Just passed the part where Charlie gave up his roster spot so Adam Banks could come back from injury. Charlie is such a good teammate! 

Won't lie....out of all of my posts all time this is in my top 5.



MachoMadness1988 said:


> It's probably for the best that Tammy had a Hysterectomy as promiscuous as she is. Just sayin.
> 
> 
> Wow this dude might be the coolest guy ever! I'm not built like a Greek God by any means but mix in a salad, brother.
> ...


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd explains the broken foot in this video *kayfabe*






P.S. how hard is Goldust thanking Jesus from going to cutting promos with Todd to fighting the heavyweight champ on Raw? :lol


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB0VJU57Rtk

I think Todd is **** for the man he calls "Stu"

ToddsFriend, Who is Stu? Are you Stu?


----------



## PoisonDG (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This is so sad.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

We all know Vince likes to recycle gimmicks. Sign Todd and Beardo ASAP and recreate this.....










Which let be honest would be OVER AS FUCK


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


> Todd explains the broken foot in this video *kayfabe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao he cut a better promo than most in the WWE right now. 

WWE should sign him and Viscera back. Big Daddy V and Big Daddy T would make awesome TV.


----------



## ToddsFriend (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd is finding posts funny on other board but hasn't seen this one yet.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



ToddsFriend said:


> Todd is finding posts funny on other board but hasn't seen this one yet.


What board? This is the biggest pro wrestling board in the world how can he not know about this one?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> :lmao he cut a better promo than most in the WWE right now.
> 
> WWE should sign him and Viscera back. Big Daddy V and Big Daddy T would make awesome TV.


You clever sob 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Don't know if this was posted 





But i wish i could meet Shelly :yum:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Cuts a better Promo then Chavo or AJ Styles :lmao


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I would so be down for Todd being signed in some kind of capacity. I feel like I know him personally now. He's a part of the WWE universe for the rest of time. He could be the Bella's personal assistant or something who's like this really kind hearted guy that will do anything for them, but they take advantage of him. Then inevitably Ryback of course would harass him and someone would come to his rescue. 

















_Look at ya. You're 275-pounds. Your name is Hugh Morrus. What? Your name is Hugh Morrus. What? Is that funny? Is that humorous? Are you here to make me laugh? What? You're pathetic! Look at me! You're pathetic! _


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Knuckle puck time, bitches!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SoupBro said:


> But i wish i could meet Shelly :yum:


:agree:


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I think an indy will hire Todd for an appearance. Surely he's more famous then that Stone Cold ET guy.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> I think an indy will hire Todd for an appearance. Surely he's more famous then that Stone Cold ET guy.


Yeah, that's just a solid mid-card act.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


> Todd explains the broken foot in this video *kayfabe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Promo is EPIC...

This guy needs an interview segment on a TV show. 

Have him go up to Celebs and cut promos.

I can see him cutting some epic shit with the Fonz, Gillian, and Pacey from Mighty Ducks / Dawsons Creek


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd "The Bod with the foot long ROD" and Shannon the Cannon - The Sex Machines


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Does anyone know where Todd does his shopping by chance? Halloween is right around the corner.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Do girls really like foot long rods?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MANTI TEO said:


> Todd "The Bod with the foot long ROD" and Shannon the Cannon - The Sex Machines


I actually see a lot of potential there. I mean Eugene was over once upon a time. I think these guys would have a cult following.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


> I actually see a lot of potential there. I mean Eugene was over once upon a time. I think these guys would have a cult following.


Beardo looks like he could be related to luke harper so why not.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd should teach Curtis Axel how to properly cut a promo.
Just sayin'.








Punk: "He's no Todd."


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Tawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwd has more charisma in his back rolls than Curtis Axel.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Someone should send the link to here via Todd's FB page.

EDIT:

He's aware of us I think:

Todd's Autograph Arena shared a link.
about an hour ago
I now have 4998 views on my Sunny Fan Promo Video I made since September 9th.


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



CM BORK said:


> From:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! aging sucks man


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Do girls really like foot long rods?


Well all the girls i know like me









There was some poster named Autograph_Arena. Don't know if you guys know but he was lurking for a while. Could it have been Todd?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

We thought we made Todd famous, but Ellen already put him over! This guy is everywhere!! @ 1:46


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Oh I get it SoupBro, you have a large penis.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

LMAO at Star Trek Todd, I was expecting someone similar but lost it when the guy appeared on camera.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I wanna see Tawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwd's girlfriend. If he is not currently seeing anyone I'd like to see past babes of his life.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd is quite the celebrity guys:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm5755155/?ref_=rvi_nm


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


>


OMFG :lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

^ That's horrifying.

- - - - -








+ 



 Try it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He should join before the IWC turns on him. Enjoy your fifteen minutes before the inevitable turn.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MANTI TEO said:


> I agree with you looking at Todd I felt bad for him. His life consists of Wrestling, Porn, and chasing celebs.


...and food, don't forget the food


----------



## John-Morrison™ (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

why would you guys make fun of me lol?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I was all for Todd when I thought he was special needs.......but nah


----------



## stevenqbosell (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I particularly ask the question "other than producers, actors, or directors, who the hell would go to a porn star convention?" Like seriously are you THAT big of a Sara Jay fan to PAY to meet her? Not even having sex, just MEETING them? The concept is so beyond me.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This page needs to be stickied. Its a tragedy to think that such an epic thread like this will get lost in the ether.

On topic, i all of a sudden feel so much better about myself and my life after seeing these poor desperate bastards.


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I would take all those other porn stars including the black dude over sunny because it's sunny and we have no clue how many diseases she has and she is a fat bitch who keeps getting arrested.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Ew..


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

She will be doing porn next...

with Chyna...

:jones


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Seriously, why would someone pay to take a picture with her in a bed? When there's photoshop.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

If Sunny hits the gym a little bit she will probably do really well in adult films. I guess her BJ's are legendary.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Demolition119 said:


> My opinion on this is that its his life and money who the fuck cares.People have stranger hobbies. I know I ain't gonna act holier then thou about it. I will however laugh something fierce at the pics that are rolling in.


 Yeah, it is wierd as crap, but as long as he earns his money I guess it is better than spending it to smoke crack or become an alcoholic.. at least in theory.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Zeek said:


> Looks like the Wyatts have a new member in their family. :lol
> 
> Bray Wyatt- "I bring you Todd Wyatt, eater of pies!"


 If WWE would announce him appearing on RAW that would be hilarious. He could be a Bray Wyatt follower without changing anything. We could mark out and it would be the greatest moment of that dude's life. He'd be as over as most of the roster.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Bookockey said:


> If WWE would announce him appearing on RAW that would be hilarious. He could be a Bray Wyatt follower without changing anything. We could mark out and it would be the greatest moment of that dude's life. He'd be as over as most of the roster.


OMGZ ITS THE SUNNY DUDE #MarkstheFUCKout


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Bookockey said:


> If WWE would announce him appearing on RAW that would be hilarious. He could be a Bray Wyatt follower without changing anything. We could mark out and it would be the greatest moment of that dude's life. He'd be as over as most of the roster.


As over as the Brock Lesnar Guy. For a week or two.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

We all need to message Todd on Facebook and tell him to join, so we can talk to him in this thread.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

She reminds me of the pornstar Stunning Summer in that pic.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Would mark out harder if he was destroyed by The Shield


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Will the universe implode if Todd gets an autograph/picture of himself?


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MANTI TEO said:


> I agree with you looking at Todd I felt bad for him. His life consists of Wrestling, Porn, and chasing celebs.


honestly... ya the dude is fat and ya he did some weird shit but don't we all have odd hobbies? hes not hurting anyone


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I showed Todd the link last night. He's getting a kick out of it. I don't know if he wants to join in all the fun just yet.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Beardo, is that you?


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Although I am a neck beard, it is nowhere near as epic as Beardo's


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



DudeBroManGuy said:


> Although I am a neck beard, it is nowhere near as epic as Beardo's


Hi Beardo


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

If Todd doesn't want to sign up yet I'm sure the WF Community would accept Beardo...For now


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Don't know him. I worked with Todd at best buy years ago. got some more gold for you but can't post links due to my noob status


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'm sure there's a way around it such as posting more in this thread.


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I will say that Todd really is a good guy. A bit awkward but overall I enjoyed working with him. The guy that posted earlier (ToddsFriend) and I always thought the world deserved to know Todd. He really does need to get in here.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

He does. WF has so many questions for Todd.


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

That's the thing. He needs to embrace this, not ignore it. The infatuation will go away.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd vs The Lesnar Guy in a 60 minute iron man match at Wrestlemania 30 for the WWE Title
BAH GAWD


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Someone needs to capitalize on this Todd phenomenon before it's too late.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



ToddsFriend said:


> Todd would chime in by now, but he really doesn't care and probably will not respond. Although I would find it hilarious on next Raw if there was a Todd 3:16 sign


There's the challenge, guys. Better yet, do it next week in CHICAGO. "Todd 3:16 says 'I just got your autograph!'"


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

By the way, Thanks for the Ellen video. Hadn't seen that yet.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The WF wants a heel promo from tod,DAT EPIC MIC SKILLS!


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I suggested that to him yesterday.


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Did anybody post the promo he did with Terry Funk?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

This is great Todd and beardo needs to capitalize on this. Here's my thoughts early I posted
Beardo could join the Wyatt family think about it that beard and look fits in perfect.

They both could be in the new oddities 

I love that sign idea someone make it Todd 3:16 I just got your autograph. that's actually cool and funny

Todd and Shannon need to actually take advantage of this as it could get them maybe tv time. Idc who u are if someone offered u a spot on national tv I'd take it .

Toddamania is shuffling wild brother.


Todd does have more charisma then half of the WWE roster and more then most of the current champs. Orton and axle I'm talking about you.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



96powerstroker said:


> This is great Todd and beardo needs to capitalize on this. Here's my thoughts early I posted
> Beardo could join the Wyatt family think about it that beard and look fits in perfect.
> 
> They both could be in the new oddities
> ...


I love all these ideas. lol

Come on WWE, he deserves a short Jason Sensation run at least!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


>


Metallica guy looks to be thinking "This better not end up online."
Too late buddy.

The guy in front (green shirt) looks to be doing some sort of sign language while also pulling out that middle school yearbook pose.
The guy in the back in the red RAW shirt is holding up the number 4.
Todd putting over Beardo.
Beardo metal'ing it up more than Metallica guy.
Green guy in front of Todd pointing at something off to the side.
Guy in the blue looks like TNA Hernandez's little brother.
Buzzcut glasses trying to get his whole face in the photo but not quick enough.
Waitress photo bombing :lol :dance

Metallica guy,


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Shan the Man


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

For some reason in one of those Beardo smilies, his beard was cut out in shape of balls and it looks like he has some very hairy balls hanging out from his chin.

EDIT: It´s the one that T-Viper used on page 30 of this GOAT thread.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Seriously Todd and Shannon aka beardo have more charisma and we would rather see them on raw Monday night then what WWE will give us.

Seriously I know I would tune in live too see this guys

They love the road they love wrestling they have more charisma then Orton get these guys on the road Vince


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










He's smiling look she just took his virginity


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

dammit. 2 more posts until I can post links.


----------



## ToddsFriend (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The promo that started it all, Todd The Bod..spam all you can


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*





About 1:08 in.


----------



## StonewallBrigade (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

^^^^Not working for me. Have a link?


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

yes. http://youtu.be/m6VZ2C3LID4


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

So we can credit Terry Funk with "Todd the Bod".


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



DudeBroManGuy said:


> About 1:08 in.


fixed


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> "Todd 3:16 says 'I just got your autograph!'"


OMG I LOL so hard at work on my break. My boss was like WTF so I showed him Todd's website and now he is rolling. 

Todd 3:16 says you just signed my lunch box!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Can't.....stop......laughing.....or.....watching.....



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Metallica guy looks to be thinking "This better not end up online."
> Too late buddy.
> 
> The guy in front (green shirt) looks to be doing some sort of sign language while also pulling out that middle school yearbook pose.
> ...


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

That's weird. It shows up for me. Maybe it's because I'm on mobile. Anyway, here's a pic I took of Todd sleeping in the break room.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Awwwwwwww. Tawwwwwwwd is sleepy bears! So cute at that age.


----------



## ToddsFriend (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I think that's the casting couch lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Is Tawwwwwd the secret love child of Paul Bearer, Akeem (One Man Gang if that is easier for you) or Big Boss Man. The resemblance is undeniable.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd da Bod in that sleeping picture looks like he fell asleep while he was repeating his lines in Book of Mormon.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd is Paul Bearer's son, brother of Kane.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



DudeBroManGuy said:


> That's weird. It shows up for me. Maybe it's because I'm on mobile. Anyway, here's a pic I took of Todd sleeping in the break room.


Oh my God, wait a minute! It's Paul Bearer! It's Paul Bearer! And that.. that's gotta be... that's gotta be Todd! That's gotta be Todd!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

lol Todd is getting utterly destroyed in this thread....

Carry on.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

That must be so degrading for her!

She looks a little bit like Hilary Clinton too.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Tear Eh Funk and Todd da Bod.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

"Todd is NOT God, Todd is NOT God!"


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Meh, I'd still get in bed with her if I'm being honest.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



DudeBroManGuy said:


> That's weird. It shows up for me. Maybe it's because I'm on mobile. Anyway, here's a pic I took of Todd sleeping in the break room.


Do we have a name for that bunch up fat people have in the crotch area of their pants?


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Stanford said:


> Do we have a name for that bunch up fat people have in the crotch area of their pants?


Boner?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Looks like Todd is about to have a heart attack in that photo.



I'm guessing Todd wants to be buried with his autographs?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Stanford said:


> Do we have a name for that bunch up fat people have in the crotch area of their pants?


Gunt


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



> Boner?


Don't be silly. I highly doubt Todd has any arteries in his body that aren't blocked.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I tried photoshop Todds and Beardo´s head in to the Bodydonnas (Todd the Bod, get it?) picture, but than I realized that I am lazy fuck and I suck at photoshoping. Maybe someone else will try.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:lol @ this thread


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Seriously, why would someone pay to take a picture with her in a bed? When there's photoshop.


 To each their own I guess. If I even considered paying for the bed pic full nudity would have to be involved and maybe a lil' somethin' somethin' too depending on what it cost. For $200 I can get it all from a chick that is about as attractive, so $75 to lay there in a sheet ain't happening.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:ti

This thread legit made me want to start commenting on this forum again for the first time in a damn year. It's that goddamn priceless. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd taking all the spotlight ? what about bald guy ?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

yea seriously the other guys need more discussions

Seriously were does Todd shop for clothes at ?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



redskins25 said:


> yea seriously the other guys need more discussions
> 
> Seriously were does Todd shop for clothes at ?


Dick's

They have tents in lovely patterns


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread is good for business.:lmao

Todd should guest host RAW.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stanford said:


> Do we have a name for that bunch up fat people have in the crotch area of their pants?


For ladies, I think it's a gunt (gut cunt), but for the guys, no clue.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The only thing worse than the stereotypical wrestling fan is the Brony. This is why we have to keep being a wrestling fan on the downlow :lol


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



redskins25 said:


> Seriously were does Todd shop for clothes at ?


I seriously want to know this as well. I think it's the same shop as Dennis Nedry.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Ivyy said:


> This thread is good for business.:lmao
> 
> Todd should guest host RAW.


No we need to get Todd AND the bearded guy to guest co-host Raw. That's what's good for business.:HHH2


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

It's been a few days now and I still find the picture of her with the bald guy with the beard incredibly amusing. That's got to count for something?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



A$AP said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

So who's going to Raw with their Todd 3:16 sign?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*











Well now we know why Miz is screaming...Todd is breaking backs and fucking bitches, Sheik style.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



KO Bossy said:


> Well now we know why Miz is screaming...Todd is breaking backs and fucking bitches, Sheik style.


That needs to be a smiley.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



brandiexoxo said:


> Todd looks like he would straight up slobber all over you if he could get near some breasts! Or like the grown men who dress up in diapers and act like babys. Anybody seen that show?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHVO66AS9oM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Brandie just ethered Todd


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I like how one of Todd's friends delivered. Him sleeping in the break room...That is SO Todd


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



redskins25 said:


> Todd is flexing


fuck

Todd is the Tag Team Champions


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



A$AP said:


>












Where are all these pictures of Todd coming from :lol Guy truly is a celebrity.

Wish Todd was like the Brock Lesnar Guy and appear at every Raw and Impact.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Sazer Ramon said:


> fuck
> 
> Todd is the Tag Team Champions


More like Todd ate the tag team champions.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd is god! Todd is god!

By the way, someone awared him about this thread on his Facebook page.


----------



## stevenqbosell (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


> The only thing worse than the stereotypical wrestling fan is the Brony. This is why we have to keep being a wrestling fan on the downlow :lol


Real talk. I work in an office full of women - I'm the only guy. Once I mentioned I was getting back into old school wrestling I've been taking ribs at work ever since. Some are hipster so they get the cheesiness of 80's wrestling but it flies over most of their heads (a lot were born post 1990)


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> More like Todd ate the tag team champions.


So...much...win...


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

todd needs to be a smiley


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Has Todd commented about this thread? I'm actually interested to see what he makes of it.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



CM BORK said:


> Has Todd commented about this thread? I'm actually interested to see what he makes of it.


He's pretending it's funny but I doubt he finds it funny. I wouldn't find 30-40 pages of people hanging shit on me funny.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



A$AP said:


>


Todd the next victim of Ryback's backstage bullying, please. That segment would fulfill my laughter quota for months.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

He should be made the next Paul Heyman guy


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The story of this thread has been booked better than most angle WWE has ever done. Seriously, the way this thread has weaved for 67 pages is just remarkable. The WWE writers would over this piece of magic. 

The main focus for the first quarter of the thread was Sunny, with the rest of the bunch being supporting players. Then Todd broke out as the main focus and has become an IWC darling. I think we can now officially call Todd the Greatest of All Time. On behalf of the WrestlingForum.com, congratulations Todd.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> The story of this thread has been booked better than most angle WWE has ever done. Seriously, the way this thread has weaved for 67 pages is just remarkable. The WWE writers would over this piece of magic.
> 
> The main focus for the first quarter of the thread was Sunny, with the rest of the bunch being supporting players. Then Todd broke out as the main focus and has become an IWC darling. *I think we can now officially call Todd the Greatest of All Time.* On behalf of the WrestlingForum.com, congratulations Todd.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I hate to move the discussion away from Todd but I'm listening to The Art of Wrestling where Sunny is a guest and she is so full of herself. 

I've listened to a lot of Colt's podcasts and she is one of the most unlikable people that I've come across.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TaylorFitz said:


> I hate to move the discussion away from Todd but I'm listening to The Art of Wrestling where Sunny is a guest and she is so full of herself.
> 
> I've listened to a lot of Colt's podcasts and she is one of the most unlikable people that I've come across.


Sunny's continuing her rise as top heel. Thread continues to be the hottest thing on the forum.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Hey now don't compare these fucking nerds to Vladimir the superfan


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Tawwwwwd and Beardo hang out with the Loch Ness monster and Big Foot every Tuesday night at Applebee's.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Did Colt ask her about Todd/Bed Photo's?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread needs to stay alive. best in the world


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I hit Todd up on facebook today. He said he finds it hilarious and that he was cracking up from a lot of the comments and photos. Some of the vicious comments have to sting but he hasn't said so. He seems to be getting a kick out of it. I am sure he's been goofed on since grade school for his weight and yet one of the best things about the guy is that he has a Fuck you, I know I'm awesome attitude. I told him I was posting that break room pic and he laughed. I wouldn't have posted it if he asked me not to. 

Also I asked him about the Terry Funk promo he did and if he had the full version somewhere. Here was his reply:

"I have tons of promos I have cut with wrestlers I have never even let people see. Oh yes, Terry. I've chilled with him many times. Terry is the guy who nicknamed me Todd The Bod. Wrestlers will walk up to me and call me Todd The Bod because of him. He is hilarious. When I do these promos they are spontaneous.. No thought... all improvised....I will be putting up more of the videos.... I've done promos with DX... Raven... Terry... and tons of others"

I must see these videos.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TaylorFitz said:


> I hate to move the discussion away from Todd but I'm listening to The Art of Wrestling where Sunny is a guest and she is so full of herself.
> 
> I've listened to a lot of Colt's podcasts and she is one of the most unlikable people that I've come across.


What about her admitting on camera she wasn't sure if a guy who came up to greet her was a guy she slept with when she was drunk cos she didn't recognize him, whom turned out to be Davey boy's 19 yr old son Harry, whom she use to babysit. Fuckin creepy man.

And what about the guy in the green shirt ''what was your faviourite raw?' :lmao


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Seriously Vince sign Tawwwwwd today!


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

69 pages of cyberbullying. Nice. You all should be very proud of yourselves making fun of people that just enjoy what they do in life.

While I don't agree with what these guys spent their money on (could have been better spent through charity or something rather than support a woman who doesn't deserve a dime from anyone, since she spent all her money on drugs and booze), and while they might have questionable social skills, I'm sure they are well aware of that and don't need to be reminded by a bunch of nobodies over the internet, most likely most of whom aren't the brightest, best looking, or most social of people.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TSE said:


> 69 pages of cyberbullying. Nice. You all should be very proud of yourselves making fun of people that just enjoy what they do in life.
> 
> While I don't agree with what these guys spent their money on (could have been better spent through charity or something rather than support a woman who doesn't deserve a dime from anyone, since she spent all her money on drugs and booze), and while they might have questionable social skills, I'm sure they are well aware of that and don't need to be reminded by a bunch of nobodies over the internet, most likely most of whom aren't the brightest, best looking, or most social of people.


Calm down Todd.


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

So you have a problem with a bunch of nobodies having a laugh at these guys, but have no problem passing judgement on her? Interesting. What did she ever do to you? She could be trying to get her life together and here you are cyber bullying her. You make me sick. If I could reach you all the way up there on your high horse I would dot your eye.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



DudeBroManGuy said:


> So you have a problem with a bunch of nobodies having a laugh at these guys, but have no problem passing judgement on her? Interesting. What did she ever do to you? She could be trying to get her life together and here you are cyber bullying her. You make me sick. If I could reach you all the way up there on your high horse I would dot your eye.


1. It's a well known fact that she spent every dime on booze and pills.

2. She has been said to be a complete bitch by many people in the industry.

3. Judging by her recent interviews, she is still full of herself.

4. Laying in bed with men is not turning yourself around or advancing society at all.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Now hey guys and gals apparently Todd the bod don't care and u act like if we stop someone else anit gonna continue so drop it. 

Personally too sleep with Davey boys son harry probably 20 years after u slept with his dad is just wrong. Seriously Ur 41 years old and while young guys are more appealing then guys closer Ur age that is just wrong. 

I don't care what she did with the money if I was rich I'd have a damn good time too but she comes off as the best woman ever to be in wrestling.

Sunny u never had the ass of Trish or mickie. never had the rack of sable, lita. Or Torrie. Never had the moves or talking skills of none of them either nor were u as classy a miss Elizabeth. So get real sunny.

Porn wise I wouldn't check it out the way u look now plus that shit more worn out then a mud bog after the bogging over


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TSE said:


> 1. It's a well known fact that she spent every dime on booze and pills.
> 
> 2. She has been said to be a complete bitch by many people in the industry.
> 
> ...


1. Oh my God I didn't know that. Why do you?

2. Hearsay, not admissible - Lawyered

3. If I had done anything of note that people wanted to interview me about, I'd be pretty full of myself too.

4. Of course it does. Turning around costs extra and stimulates the economy. 

Honestly I didn't expect a serious response with bullet points and shit. You made my neckbeard tingle.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Shannon, I'm your biggest fan. 




DudeBroManGuy said:


> 1. Oh my God I didn't know that. Why do you?
> 
> 2. Hearsay, not admissible - Lawyered
> 
> ...


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Shannon, I'm your biggest fan.


Really I'm not him. I wish I was, then I wouldn't have to try so hard.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



DudeBroManGuy said:


> Honestly I'm not him. I wish I was, then I wouldn't have to try so hard.



Bring him to us!!!!

Admit it....are you one of the guys in the pics? Please tell me you are green shirt guy or master of puppets guy???


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Those pictures are just downright depressing...


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

is this a common thing in america?


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Bring him to us!!!!
> 
> Admit it....are you one of the guys in the pics? Please tell me you are green shirt guy or master of puppets guy???


No. I haven't been into wrestling since the attitude era. I did sell Kim Coates a computer back when I worked at best buy though. Didn't get a picture. 

I'm a starfucker but I am way too lazy and anti social to go these kinds of events. I'd rather spend my money on vidja games and tech stuff.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

What the shit is a starfucker?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> What the shit is a starfucker?


A person who fucks celebrities on the reg.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> A person who fucks celebrities on the reg.


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Starfucker 

-A person who obessessed with and seeks out personal interaction with celebrities. The desired interaction is often, but not necessarily, sexual in nature.

-someone who thinks some brief nearly non-existent connection with some great legend practically makes them a great legend too.

I guess the second applies to me. I knew the legend once


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> is this a common thing in america?


Only for the really awesome ones.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Is there a way to give Todd a free lifetime premium membership? MODs?? He's definitely earned it if he'll join the forum, this is one of the best threads I've seen on any forum, not just wrestling :clap


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



DudeBroManGuy said:


> Starfucker
> 
> -A person who obessessed with and seeks out personal interaction with celebrities. The desired interaction is often, but not necessarily, sexual in nature.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



DudeBroManGuy said:


> Starfucker
> 
> -A person who obessessed with and seeks out personal interaction with celebrities. The desired interaction is often, but not necessarily, sexual in nature.
> 
> ...


Why would you brag about something that most people thing is really stupid and annoying?

I have never seen anyone who does anything but look down on starfuckers

and that's coming from someone who has a Star Wars sig and avatar that has nothing to do with Vader or the movies in general


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Wait until the official BigCal poses in Bed with Fans thread.

Mind blown.


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



stevefox1200 said:


> Why would you brag about something that most people thing is really stupid and annoying?
> 
> I have never seen anyone who does anything but look down on starfuckers
> 
> and that's coming from someone who has a Star Wars sig and avatar that has nothing to do with Vader or the movies in general


I wasn't bragging about it. Its not a point of pride just something true.



MachoMadness1988 said:


>


I agree. I'm getting pretty annoying. It's been real. You magnificent bastards have a good one.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



DudeBroManGuy said:


> one of the best things about the guy is that he has a Fuck you, I know I'm awesome attitude.


:lmao

I guess ignorance IS bliss.




TSE said:


> I'm sure they are well aware of that and don't need to be reminded by a bunch of nobodies over the internet, most likely most of whom aren't the brightest, best looking, or most social of people.


Assumptions don't work here because we're not the ones in bed with Sunny. I'm sure most of the members here are regular guys who are attractive enough to attract a woman and aren't so socially inept that they need to pay money to lay next to a woman.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I won't lie I have no problem getting laid. It doesn't make me any better than anyone. Girls are everywhere. If you CAN'T get laid or at least meet people and have prospects....your game sucks. 

We all can't be ridiculously good looking like Tawwwwd and Shannon.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> :lmao
> 
> I guess ignorance IS bliss.
> 
> ...


Obviously I'm sure most people here aren't on their level of social ineptitude, but does that give you guys the right, or even make it funny, to make fun of them? Does it feel good to be cyberbullies? How is this even entertaining?

If Todd and co. really do fake injuries to get attention from celebs, I feel bad for them in a pity-sense, but I'm not going to post their shit all over and make fun of them for it. How would it make them feel if they read this thread?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TSE said:


> Obviously I'm sure most people here aren't on their level of social ineptitude, but does that give you guys the right, or even make it funny, to make fun of them? Does it feel good to be cyberbullies? How is this even entertaining?
> 
> If Todd and co. really do fake injuries to get attention from celebs, I feel bad for them in a pity-sense, but I'm not going to post their shit all over and make fun of them for it. How would it make them feel if they read this thread?


Cyberbullying is second only to sex

or a Star Wars marathon


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TSE said:


> Obviously I'm sure most people here aren't on their level of social ineptitude, but does that give you guys the right, or even make it funny, to make fun of them? Does it feel good to be cyberbullies? How is this even entertaining?
> 
> If Todd and co. really do fake injuries to get attention from celebs, I feel bad for them in a pity-sense, but I'm not going to post their shit all over and make fun of them for it. How would it make them feel if they read this thread?


In my world there's only a few things I won't make fun of. Usually things people have no control over is off limits for me

Todd and Co deserve to be made fun of. They make wrestling fans look bad and since allegedly Todd walks around with a "Fuck you I'm awesome" attitude the fat fuck probably deserves to be taken down a peg or two.

Regardless, If you don't like the thread maybe you shouldn't post in it?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> In my world there's only a few things I won't make fun of. Usually things people have no control over is off limits for me
> 
> Todd and Co deserve to be made fun of. They make wrestling fans look bad and since allegedly Todd walks around with a "Fuck you I'm awesome" attitude the fat fuck probably deserves to be taken down a peg or two.
> 
> Regardless, If you don't like the thread maybe you shouldn't post in it?


While everyone in this thread will fuck around and say these shut ins are awesome, i think its safe to say when you put all jokes aside, everyone would consider these fuckwits to be a bunch of losers, who as you said brought the shit they've copped on themselves.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TSE said:


> Obviously I'm sure most people here aren't on their level of social ineptitude, but does that give you guys the right, or even make it funny, to make fun of them? Does it feel good to be cyberbullies? How is this even entertaining?
> 
> If Todd and co. really do fake injuries to get attention from celebs, I feel bad for them in a pity-sense, but I'm not going to post their shit all over and make fun of them for it. How would it make them feel if they read this thread?


Get off your fucking high horse, white knight. Everyone has an equal right to be made fun of.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I feel like I know Tawwwwwd and Shannon. I feel like we have a connection.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Get off your fucking high horse, white knight. Everyone has an equal right to be made fun of.


Everyone has a "right" to be made fun of? You understand what a right is? You can refuse to use a right... I think you are confused and need to think of a better word.

White knight? I'm not being a white knight. I'm just being a decent human being... what does this thread even have to do with wrestling anymore?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TSE said:


> Everyone has a "right" to be made fun of? You understand what a right is? You can refuse to use a right... I think you are confused and need to think of a better word.
> 
> White knight? I'm not being a white knight. I'm just being a decent human being... what does this thread even have to do with wrestling anymore?


Stereotypical WRESTLING fan getting photo's with a WRESTLING Hall Of Famer at a WRESTLING autograph event.

Most of the photo's being uploaded are to do with WRESTLING also. You are white knighting Todd but why?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> Stereotypical WRESTLING fan getting photo's with a WRESTLING Hall Of Famer at a WRESTLING autograph event.
> 
> Most of the photo's being uploaded are to do with WRESTLING also. You are white knighting Todd but why?


Not necessarily sticking up for him, I mean... if he does fake injuries to get close to celebs, and the fact that he pays $75 to lay next to a below average looking woman, etc. makes me question his character. But I just don't understand how making fun of somebody with such problems is entertaining... I encourage all of you to stop.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TSE said:


> Not necessarily sticking up for him, I mean... if he does fake injuries to get close to celebs, and the fact that he pays $75 to lay next to a below average looking woman, etc. makes me question his character. But I just don't understand how making fun of somebody with such problems is entertaining... I encourage all of you to stop.


Hey, If someone comes out and says he has a mental health issue which causes him to be that way I'd GLADLY stop but according to the guys friends he's quite sane so he is fair game.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TSE said:


> Not necessarily sticking up for him, I mean... if he does fake injuries to get close to celebs, and the fact that he pays $75 to lay next to a below average looking woman, etc. makes me question his character. But I just don't understand how making fun of somebody with such problems is entertaining... I encourage all of you to stop.



I encourage Tawwwwwwwdy the Body and Shannon the Cannon to join the forum. Don't give me the "oh they don't have time" or "oh they don't do that sort of thing". LOOK at Tawwwwd....he is probably on autograph collection forums all day.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> Hey, If someone comes out and says he has a mental health issue which causes him to be that way I'd GLADLY stop but according to the guys friends he's quite sane so he is fair game.


So anyone without a mental disorder should be allowed to be cyberbullied?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TSE said:


> So anyone without a mental disorder should be allowed to be cyberbullied?


If they do something that's classed as offensive why not? It's not like we're posting his personal details or harassing his personal life. We're having fun at his expense mostly with pictures from his website (Which is public) and laughing together.

You'd have an argument if we were messaging his work place or invading his Facebook page or something like that.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










How I feel when I read a TSE post.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



TSE said:


> So anyone without a mental disorder should be allowed to be cyberbullied?


People will always be made fun of. It's how they choose to deal with it that makes them what they are.


----------



## BrittonPatrick (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

such kinds of stunts are quite common into the WWE world and if you are seeing stranger things taking shape here, you must not get shocked


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Fans should've posed with this Sunny in bed instead:










- Vic


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Vic Capri said:


> Fans should've posed with this Sunny in bed instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Vic Capri said:


> Fans should've posed with this Sunny in bed instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good times


----------



## KatyPerry4life (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

God she is a fatass piece of fucking shit


----------



## KatyPerry4life (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The fans should take that $50 and get a hooker and get aids. Better to have sex and get it than laying in bed with Sunny and getting it


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread....my life...I can't lol


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I love that Show is just patiently waiting there for him to find the right page to sign.


----------



## KatyPerry4life (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



cindel25 said:


> This thread....my life...I can't lol


You can't get laid?


----------



## KatyPerry4life (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



KatyPerry4life said:


> You can't get laid?


Good one me


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Vic Capri said:


> Fans should've posed with this Sunny in bed instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

What would Tamara say if she could have had a crystal ball to see her life 20 years into the future?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


> I love that Show is just patiently waiting there for him to find the right page to sign.


Let's be honest, in regards to this we have worked out he isn't faking a disability and actually broke his foot but does that really class you as "disabled"?

I don't go to many signings but shouldn't these lines be left for people legitimately disabled not just temporarily? I mean honestly if it were me with a broken foot I'd use crutches or my wheel chair in the regular line. I don't think it's particularly fair that Todd lines up with the paralyzed or mentally retarded fans when he simply has a broken foot.


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



DudeBroManGuy said:


> Starfucker
> 
> -A person who obessessed with and seeks out personal interaction with celebrities. The desired interaction is often, but not necessarily, sexual in nature.
> 
> ...


I met a guy who killed legends once, I asked him about his injuries in the past, he got in my face and then later pooped in my bag. I was pretty pissed but hey what am I gonna do hes a damn sick viper hitting me outta nowhere and shit


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I don't understand some people's attitudes. The guy posts his pictures on the internet. He is proud of them obviously and that is fine - whatever you're into is OK by me as long as it doesn't involve anything criminal. Todd has a job so he's not mentally handicapped, so why is this bullying him? He's really the most "over" guy on this site. We all are into something, hell we are on a wrestling forum FFS. I had a photo taken with Ric Flair, but hey it was Ric F'n Flair. I wouldn't pay to just lay in a bed next to Sunny, that would really get me heat with the girlfriend - mostly for wasting $75 though.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Bookockey said:


> I don't understand some people's attitudes. The guy posts his pictures on the internet. He is proud of them obviously and that is fine - whatever you're into is OK by me as long as it doesn't involve anything criminal. Todd has a job so he's not mentally handicapped, so why is this bullying him? He's really the most "over" guy on this site. We all are into something, hell we are on a wrestling forum FFS. I had a photo taken with Ric Flair, but hey it was Ric F'n Flair. I wouldn't pay to just lay in a bed next to Sunny, that would really get me heat with the girlfriend - mostly for wasting $75 though.


He is not officially mentally handicapped and has a job, so what. So does this man










Stop derailing the perhaps greatest thread in the WWE section IMO since I registered here only because you need to :whiteknight someone you don't even know personally and who isn't a member here.

btw if you think this is bullying then you are really brainwashed by WWE's Be a STAR and the rest of this pussified society


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



DualShock said:


> He is not officially mentally handicapped and has a job, so what. So does this man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uh, I was saying the bullying stuff was BS. I am not taking up for the guy, I was saying he is very public about it. I love this thread. No idea where you get the crusader/knight stuff from.
I wish we could get them booked on Raw.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Bookockey said:


> I don't understand some people's attitudes. The guy posts his pictures on the internet. He is proud of them obviously and that is fine - whatever you're into is OK by me as long as it doesn't involve anything criminal. Todd has a job so he's not mentally handicapped, so why is this bullying him? He's really the most "over" guy on this site. We all are into something, hell we are on a wrestling forum FFS. I had a photo taken with Ric Flair, but hey it was Ric F'n Flair. I wouldn't pay to just lay in a bed next to Sunny, that would really get me heat with the girlfriend - mostly for wasting $75 though.


You realise mentally handicapped people aren't banned from working right?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Vic Capri said:


> Fans should've posed with this Sunny in bed instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Bookockey said:


> Uh, I was saying the bullying stuff was BS. I am not taking up for the guy, I was saying he is very public about it. I love this thread. No idea where you get the crusader/knight stuff from.
> I wish we could get them booked on Raw.


Sorry I've mistaken you with the poster who cried above but your post is still weird because you can't say that he is into something like anyone else.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Why would u post that. Isn't that from like one of the hardcore shows a few years ago


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



96powerstroker said:


> Why would u post that. Isn't that from like one of the hardcore shows a few years ago


Yeah, that's the show where she auctioned off a 10 second flash to a "lucky" fan. I believe she got 500 from that auction.

Hardcore Homecoming the original, I believe.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



KatyPerry4life said:


> You can't get laid?


I have a boyfriend but thanks for the offer.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> Let's be honest, in regards to this we have worked out he isn't faking a disability and actually broke his foot but does that really class you as "disabled"?
> 
> I don't go to many signings but shouldn't these lines be left for people legitimately disabled not just temporarily? I mean honestly if it were me with a broken foot I'd use crutches or my wheel chair in the regular line. *I don't think it's particularly fair that Todd lines up with the paralyzed or mentally retarded fans when he simply has a broken foot.*


:clap


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Still a good idea for Tawwwwwwwd I think. 




MachoMadness1988 said:


> We all know Vince likes to recycle gimmicks. Sign Todd and Beardo ASAP and recreate this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Archange1 (Jul 15, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


>


Todd for Mod '13


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I wish I was as handsome as Todd


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

After reading through a few pages of this thread, I'm now an unashamed Todd mark.

Todd to end The Streak! #TeamTodd


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread may be starting to wind down. Surprised mods haven't put on their closing shoes for this one.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SandyRavage said:


> You realise mentally handicapped people aren't banned from working right?


 I don't know. Where do you work?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> This thread may be starting to wind down. Surprised mods haven't put on their closing shoes for this one.


Why? This thread is good for business. Google analytics is blowing up on this site since this thread started. 









*"I'm finally the skinny guy!" - Rikishi*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Personally, I'm not even really hating on Todd here, just ribbing. If going around getting all these autographs makes him happy then good for him. He seems like a nice, funny guy even if he's way out of the mainstream or even the fringes. We all have our obsessions and hobbies after all but most probably don't take it to these extremes. He's gotten to meet a whole ton of celebrities (outside wrestling) that I wouldn't mind meeting either. 

Yeah paying to lay in bed with a past her prime Sunny is going to draw a whole lot of criticisms for both parties involved. 
It was Sunny's idea ultimately. She comes out looking worse still I think than the fans that paid to do this.
These guys are just super fans (for god knows why) or autograph hunters with some disposable income. $75 is probably nothing for them so they figure, why the hell not? Sounds fun. Spoon Sunny! :lol Hey wait, she doesn't look like she did in '97. Oh well. Spoon Sunny!

It's that other guy mentioned waaaay earlier in the thread I had a problem with (think he had a straw hat on or something). The one that admittedly acts handicapped when he's not and encourages others to do so. That p.o.s. should have a dateline NBC special done on his ass. That guy's the true heel of their sub-culture.

If Sunny had just waited and gotten in better shape and then pulled this stunt, that lunch table would probably have to be 3 times as long to seat the amount of guys willing to indulge her idea. It's still a trashy idea anyway you dice it, but I'm willing to bet a lot more of you would be considering the idea yourself. :lol


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Bookockey said:


> I don't know. Where do you work?


That would be hilarious if the sentence actually related to what I said. Nonetheless since you asked I work helping people with learning difficulties find work etc. Well done on the maturity though, I'm sure you'll do well in life


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I was gonna say I'm just having fun most of us are and Todd knows it just mostly fun. Paying or not he has met some ppl I wouldn't mind too meet myself. So I'm happy someone gets to do what I can't. Now for the person who fakes a handicap or a disability well that is wrong and needs to be exposed


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Wow, seriously nothing you can say in this thread that hasn't already been said...... but wow


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Hamada said:


>


IM YOONAAAAA


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Rikishi did that for the Rock


----------



## StonewallBrigade (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I think we need Todd to start posting to keep this thread kickin'


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like this ran out of steam


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Fuck me, I think Todd ate Vladimir.

If you can't beat em, join...er, eat em!


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










"Fuck you, I'm awesome"


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I've looked in the first 15 pages & the last 10 pages on this thread wondering where's the fucking sheep mask?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










Beardo is the GOAT


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Love this thread. Its just the thread that keeps on keeping on


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> "Fuck you, I'm awesome"


The "porn convention" goers always look creepy.:argh:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SOR said:


> "Fuck you, I'm awesome"


:lmao GOAT pic.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Anyone have the name for the blonde?


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Fine I'm just going to ask. What the fuck is wrong with Beardo's lip did he have herpes or some shit?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Mike Hero said:


> Fine I'm just going to ask. What the fuck is wrong with Beardo's lip did he have herpes or some shit?


Yep, right after after he hooked up with 45+ y/o Sunny!
Oh well, sh*t happens, don't hate, broskie!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Mike Hero said:


> Fine I'm just going to ask. What the fuck is wrong with Beardo's lip did he have herpes or some shit?


Looks like he might have some form of cleft lip and pallet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleft_lip_and_palate


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> Beardo is the GOAT


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

What happens at the petting zoo, stays at the petting zoo.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd's definitely lurking, look at what he just posted on his FB page re the wheelchair.. practically a press release. Come on Todd, we all love ya, post away! We want to hear more about your adventures.



> For all my friends, and regulars who visit my page you all know my injuries. Several months ago I broke my foot and was not allowed to put any weight on it for several months. I was on disability and sat on my ass for several months. I went to several shows including the Hollywood Show, Days of The Dead LA, Monsterpalooza, Adultcon, and many shows using a wheelchair as instructed per a doctor. The doctor told me I would most likely need surgery. Time passed and I followed his rules. I kept of my right foot 100%. I'm a big guy, obviously, so putting any weight on it could make it worst. Finally, the doctor allowed me to walk on my foot using a boot that went all the way up to my knee. I had this on for months. My foot began healing and the doctor was in shock. It healed enough and I was able to go back to work, wearing the boot. But I was on restriction. I sat down for the most part. WWE SummerSlam Axxess was coming up. I told my doctor that I wanted to go and explained it to him. On Saturday I was doing both sessions and told him I would be on my feet from around 8am to 7:30pm at night. He told me that I could not be standing that long on concrete even using my boot and instructed me to use my wheelchair. The next day, Sunday, there was only one session, a couple of hours, so he told me it would be alright not to take the wheelchair. It's a pain in the ass to put this thing in my friends car and take it out. Why am I explaining this? Well, for all of those who know me, you already know this. But, I can see how some people might be confused and think that I used this wheelchair to take advantage of the situation. I never did that. In fact, before I broke my foot, I already have health issues when it comes to my right knee. I had several surgeries on it when I was a kid. How did I break my foot? I was exercising. I have lost 166 pounds since last you. So, anyone thinking bad about me, you can all kiss my ass.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....401690816554437.88330.292542390802614&type=1


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


> Todd's definitely lurking, look at what he just posted on his FB page re the wheelchair.. practically a press release. Come on Todd, we all love ya, post away! We want to hear more about your adventures.


Lol the Todd kiss my ass club

Book it Vince


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


> Todd's definitely lurking, look at what he just posted on his FB page re the wheelchair.. practically a press release. Come on Todd, we all love ya, post away! We want to hear more about your adventures.


His little press release doesn't explain why he was in a line designed for people with permanent disabilities such as paralysis or mental retardation. Todd being fat and breaking his foot isn't a disability he should be in the healthy people line so he DID take advantage of the situation (Kind of)

As for the rest. He's kind of arrogant in general which I'll never understand considering he has nothing really going on for him that people would usually brag about. The whole "Fuck you, I'm awesome" attitude makes me cringe because he's the furthest thing from being "awesome"

If he were awesome, Sunny would of banged him. The end.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Beardos lip is alittle different. But that could be a regular trait or maybe a injury or something.

I believe Todd and at least he trying to be as honest as possible.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



96powerstroker said:


> I believe Todd and at least he trying to be as honest as possible.


Also as fat as possible, but honest nonetheless.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'd love for this thread to hit 100 pages, and then have a special sub forum made for it called "Greatest Threads Of All Time", and this is stickied at the top.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

SOR said:


> His little press release doesn't explain why he was in a line designed for people with permanent disabilities such as paralysis or mental retardation. Todd being fat and breaking his foot isn't a disability he should be in the healthy people line so he DID take advantage of the situation (Kind of)
> 
> As for the rest. He's kind of arrogant in general which I'll never understand considering he has nothing really going on for him that people would usually brag about. The whole "Fuck you, I'm awesome" attitude makes me cringe because he's the furthest thing from being "awesome"
> 
> If he were awesome, Sunny would of banged him. The end.


If he had an extra 50 sunny would of bangged him

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

That smiley of the guy with the beard is the GOAT smiley


----------



## DudeBroManGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd's totally been here. Dat press release.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Well at least we agree on the honest part. I do believe this needs to be stickied


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

what a nerd


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread cannot die!


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'd still hit it.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

These guys are still better than the hardcore Brony/furry guys out there. Of course paying to lay down with some shell of a former diva is rather sad.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



DudeBroManGuy said:


>


Looks like something out of a mental asylum talent show.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Synax said:


> These guys are still better than the hardcore Brony/furry guys out there. Of course paying to lay down with some shell of a former diva is rather sad.


The Bronies are disgraceful.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

People actually paid to post in bed with her?!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Stop making fun of Shannon the Cannon. Push him for WHC!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd is the only person who could have saved Night of Champions tonight.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd The Bod.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Tawwwwd and Shannon would be a great tag team but I think they are more singles guys. Tawwwwwd is the star though with dat charisma and mic skills. Tawwwwwd just oozes confidence. He will be the guy in the main events where as Shannon is the work horse and IWC darling who puts on better matches.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

UMMMMMMMMMMMMM

CLIFFS ON THREAD??


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The In-N-Outsiders. Tooooooo SWEEEET!


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



alliance said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> CLIFFS ON THREAD??


- OP posts photo of jolly fat man in bed with Sunny

- WFers google Todd and come across a wacky sub culture

- People adopt Todd as new icon

- Beardo makes appearance, some people like him more

- Todd's friends join and try to tell us he's a good guy but has a "Fuck you, I'm awesome attitude"

- At least 100 funny images of Todd and his various meetings

- Photo's of Todd in his private life come out

- Waiting for Todd to sign up now


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread still going? I thought it would be dead by now. :lmao


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Demolition119 said:


> This thread still going? I thought it would be dead by now. :lmao


Don't underestimate the power of Tawwwwwd the Bod & Shannon da Cannon!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Demolition119 said:


> This thread still going? I thought it would be dead by now. :lmao



Todd-A-Mania is runnin' wild, brother!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Best....stable......EVER!!!


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I must admit, I am jealous of Todd having the experience of meeting all the wrestlers posted, so far I've only met Cena....


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










Credit: Saddison01 (not me)


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Danny Doring & Stevie Richards posted about it on Twitter

https://twitter.com/Sugarmask/status/377567161482760192/photo/1

https://twitter.com/Sugarmask/status/377571254121013248/photo/1

MichaelManna ‏@MichaelManna 10 Sep
“@Sugarmask: Please don’t judge me pic.twitter.com/GOjb60vV8z” Hang in there. I hope Sunny days are ahead.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Theres just something bizarre about the juxtaposition between this 400lb guy and these really athletic, in-shape wrestlers (not Sunny).. is this the wrestling equivalent of sports fans vicariously living through athletes because they're unathletic/obese and can't play sports themselves? I mean he tried to cut a promo with Sunny pretending he's a wrestler.. that's some powerful delusion.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Annihilus said:


> Theres just something bizarre about the juxtaposition between this 400lb guy and these really athletic, in-shape wrestlers (not Sunny).. is this the wrestling equivalent of sports fans vicariously living through athletes because they're unathletic/obese and can't play sports themselves? I mean he tried to cut a promo with Sunny pretending he's a wrestler.. that's some powerful delusion.


He also did one with Goldust, something about someone injuring his leg and him needing goldusts help to put him through a table.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Coming to theaters in 2014....

*Still Smokin Brisket*


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Well she was a sex icon for wrestling fans in the mid-late 90s so i can understand why people would want a picture with her , however why is she doing it ? Is she so desperate for money ? I dont know ...


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

If some chick wanted to spoon in bed with me for $75 I'd let her. Go make that money, Sunny.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I now follow Tawwwwwd on the Twitter. Does Shannon the Cannon have a Twitter?


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Stop making fun of Shannon the Cannon. Push him for WHC!


Shannon the Cannon vs. The Undertaker at WMXXX for the WHC! BOOK IT VINCE!!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Tawwwwwd could also wrestle Taker at Mania and put his autograph collection on the line? 

#drama


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:dancingpenguin BEST THREAD EVER :dancingpenguin


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

In Tawwwwwd we trust but Shannon is the Mannon!


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Stop with the pics of these scary looking fat dudes, I was eating earlier and had to stop, just to navigate around on this site lol.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Also, man I don't even know if I'd take pictures with Sunny in bed if I was the one getting paid lol. How much would it take for you guys to lay down with Sunny?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'd do it if I was paid like $20 but me pay? Now? That is laughable. In 1996 fuck yes I'd pay.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I'd do it if I was paid like $20 but me pay? Now? That is laughable. In 1996 fuck yes I'd pay.


Yah, 1996 I would've sold internal organs to get the cash... but now? lol, man I'd have to be extremely drunk I think.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Rick_James said:


> Also, man I don't even know if I'd take pictures with Sunny in bed if I was the one getting paid lol. How much would it take for you guys to lay down with Sunny?



id pay $50 if I could give her a dutch oven.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Those who say she is ugly now I will meet you half way. Yes she has looked way better but I'd love to see what kind of tail you are pulling in. Just sayin. 

Like a year or two ago she was looking pretty damn good actually. She has put on some McFlurry weight but it happens.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Anyone going to any Raw shows soon? A Todd or Beardo guy sign would be fantastic


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Cleveland tonight or Chicago next week. My idea of "Todd 3:16 says I just got your autograph" is still the best.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Cleveland tonight or Chicago next week. My idea of "Todd 3:16 says I just got your autograph" is still the best.


I will legitimately mark out if I see one of those signs :lol


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Rick_James said:


> Yah, 1996 I would've sold internal organs to get the cash... but now? lol, man I'd have to be extremely drunk I think.


^^ Yup, this. Lets remember some of the '96 times again...
























































































*Sunny in the purple bikini from the '97 Slammy's... bah gawd!
Daily Motion Video:* http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x66mkl_slammy-97-swimsuit-competition_shortfilms

 *teardrop*


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Well I feel better about myself lol.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Tawwwwwd could also wrestle Taker at Mania and put his autograph collection on the line?
> 
> #drama


The streak and Todd's whole autograph collection on the line...:lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Cleveland tonight or Chicago next week. My idea of "Todd 3:16 says I just got your autograph" is still the best.


That it is!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


> ^^ Yup, this. Lets remember some of the '96 times again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Someone tune into raw see if there a Todd sign


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread makes me super happy!


----------



## StonewallBrigade (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



T-Viper said:


> ^^ Yup, this. Lets remember some of the '96 times again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, how the mighty have fallen...


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

If Tawwwwwd doesn't like the Akeem gimmick (which is fucking genius) he could be the next Dutty Rhodes?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

*I wonder how many midgets Sunny could hide in her twat.*


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I wonder how many midgets Sunny could hide in her twat.*


4.5


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Great Scott, Tawwwwwdy!!!


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

She probably had mega dicks in her probably like lex Steele or some shit. Man look if u got that for a package great but god damn that can't be that great for even the biggest cock lover


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



96powerstroker said:


> She probably had mega dicks in her probably like lex Steele or some shit. Man look if u got that for a package great but god damn that can't be that great for even the biggest cock lover


We need some females (Cat, Brandie, etc) to contribute to this fascinating conversation.....


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Your right yes we do. All I'm saying is I highly doubt having over 10 inches is very fun. Has to hurt like hell must feel like Ur gonna break in 2


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Still has a big ass rack though


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StingGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

the best thing about theses pictures is that they are never going away loool


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

some of those pics are really awkward...geez tod!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

It's hard to awkward me out but yes some of those pics do it. Just speaks to the power of the Tawwwwwd and Shannon the Cannon. 

Back on topic though....women your opinion is needed meow.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This is still ongoing?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Toddamania is running wild brother. 

Mean while sunny does look to have a big rack but so does Norma stitz and Idk about u but I would wanna do anything near them


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I like a big rack as much as the next guy but like I said earlier in this thread some of that is McFlurry weight.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Ham and Egger said:


> This is still ongoing?


machomadness doesnt want to let it die :lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



nikola123 said:


> machomadness doesnt want to let it die :lol


Some truth to that.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I mean hey if u wanna suck on them and fuck her that's fine but man a pornstar is safer actually


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I like my women disease free and don't really dig throwing a *hot dog down a hallway* but hey that is just how I roll.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I wonder how many midgets Sunny could hide in her twat.*


Oh my God :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

MachoMadness1988 has posted in this thread 102 times.

Christ. These pictures are funny, but fuck that is like 1 months worth of posts.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

And there. 46 pages read, and about two hours killed at work.

It's been a good day.

"Todd 3:16 says you just signed my glossy."


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



JaffaTheHeel said:


> After reading through a few pages of this thread, I'm now an unashamed Todd mark.
> 
> Todd to end The Streak! #TeamTodd


9. Todd pinned Undertaker (Mark Calloway) in 21:45 with the 450 splash and end the streak. Todd came out with Rosa Mendes, who simulated oral sex on him before Taker's entrance. Todd sold big early. Crowd was going nuts for Todd and booing Taker heavily, so Taker turned heel midway through and decapitated Rosa at ringside. Taker used old school and tombstone for near falls, but Todd kicked out and Hulked up. Todd used Cattle Mutilation, Falcon Arrow, and a burning Hammer for near falls. Ric Flair ran out to help Taker, but did the Ray Stevens flip and died of heart failure on the floor. Todd dropped his pants and twerked showing browneye for a huge pop. Taker attempted the Last Ride on the announce table, but was blocked and Todd pedigreed Taker on the table. HHH with Stephanie ran out to stop the match saying Todd stole his move, but Todd pedigreed him, and then fucked Stephanie on top of Hunter's corpse in :08 seconds. Taker recovered, but Todd gave him a spinning tombstone and then the 450 off the top for the pin. Crowd went nuts as the locker room hit the ring and carried Todd around on their shoulders until the ring collapsed, killing Kofi Kingston in the process. ****1/2


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

As bad as she looks now, she looked even worse about 5-10 years ago. She has gotten her weight down to at least normal levels now, she was a reallllll cow at one point.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Haha, I saw this on Facebook. 
I'd so give it a go then get high with her and fuck her anyway. Sex tape, fame, fortune, drug addiction death...

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



el dandy said:


> MachoMadness1988 has posted in this thread 102 times.
> 
> Christ. These pictures are funny, but fuck that is like 1 months worth of posts.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread can't die.


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I listened to her interview with Colt Cabana and it's amazing how much Sunny puts herself over and also how much she totally paints everyone around her as not just inferior to her, but absolutely incompetent.

She's basically the female version of Ric Flair.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The drive to 100 pages. Keepin the dream alive!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

:woolcock*Todd 3:16*:woolcock​


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Continuum said:


> some of those pics are really awkward...geez tod!


just some of them?


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Eric Fleischer said:


> 9. Todd pinned Undertaker (Mark Calloway) in 21:45 with the 450 splash and end the streak. Todd came out with Rosa Mendes, who simulated oral sex on him before Taker's entrance. Todd sold big early. Crowd was going nuts for Todd and booing Taker heavily, so Taker turned heel midway through and decapitated Rosa at ringside. Taker used old school and tombstone for near falls, but Todd kicked out and Hulked up. Todd used Cattle Mutilation, Falcon Arrow, and a burning Hammer for near falls. Ric Flair ran out to help Taker, but did the Ray Stevens flip and died of heart failure on the floor. Todd dropped his pants and twerked showing browneye for a huge pop. Taker attempted the Last Ride on the announce table, but was blocked and Todd pedigreed Taker on the table. HHH with Stephanie ran out to stop the match saying Todd stole his move, but Todd pedigreed him, and then fucked Stephanie on top of Hunter's corpse in :08 seconds. Taker recovered, but Todd gave him a spinning tombstone and then the 450 off the top for the pin. Crowd went nuts as the locker room hit the ring and carried Todd around on their shoulders until the ring collapsed, killing Kofi Kingston in the process. ****1/2


Holy shit thank you man!


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I saw this thread then I saw the pictures and got a nasty taste in my mouth after chugging a few cheap beers I broke down in my bathroom crying uncontrollably but then found myself reading this thread again I cant break the addiction!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'd still powerfuck the shit out of her.


And Missy Hyatt. 


#DontJudgeMe


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Finlay12 said:


> I saw this thread then I saw the pictures and got a nasty taste in my mouth after chugging a few cheap beers I broke down in my bathroom crying uncontrollably but then found myself reading this thread again I cant break the addiction!


It's similar to a dead deer on the interstate. You don't want to look but you just have to.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Fresh Dougie said:


> I'd still powerfuck the shit out of her.
> 
> 
> And Missy Hyatt.
> ...


Same dude. Same. Well, maybe not Missy she is what like 50-55? I'd still destroy Sunny. Hot dog down a hallway no doubt but I'd wrap it twice and take my chances.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

If Sunny is "hot dog down a hallway", Missy is probably the equivalent of throwing a rock up in the air. Especially since she's made it well known that she's had a lot of traffic on her highway over the years.

But, I've had worse...


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Agreed and likewise. 

I've said it before on here those who wouldn't lay the hammer like Thor to Sunny you must be pulling some serious ass. Something tells me that is all bs.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Agreed and likewise.
> 
> I've said it before on here those who wouldn't lay the hammer like Thor to Sunny you must be pulling some serious ass. Something tells me that is all bs.


That or, well, they're gay.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Fresh Dougie said:


> That or, well, they're gay.


Not that there is anything wrong with that!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Macho let it die man

Missy can get it


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

However, the true bad part of this whole situation is that somebody is paying to pose in the bed with Sunny. I don't wanna pretend I'm fucking a girl. Nothing good can come from that. I learned that from Patrick Dempsey.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'm a Tawwwwd guy and a Shannon the Cannon guy. I don't know the meaning of the word quit.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Fresh Dougie said:


> However, the true bad part of this whole situation is that somebody is paying to pose in the bed with Sunny. I don't wanna pretend I'm fucking a girl. Nothing good can come from that. I learned that from Patrick Dempsey.



Yeah what is the point.

Is that a Can't Buy Me Love reference?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Yes.


Also, "Easy A", where they paid to pretend they fucked Emma Stone. Actually, that would have been a more suitable reference.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

You dated yourself, dude. Haha no worries. I'm in my 30s so I got it. 

I'd rob a bank for Emma Stone. Jus sayin.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok ill be honest I'd fuck most of the divas in WWE or Tna all except kharma or Kong. Nicole bass. Aj lee and tamina Snuka. And jazz the rest I'm game for even sunny I guess.

Yea she did look good a few years ago compared to like 05 who would have wanted to see them huge floppy funbags back then


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

So Todd the bod could even defeat super cena and the entire hulkamania


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'd probably still put it to Kong. I watched her shoot and she is perverted which means she probably knows what she is doing in bed. 

The things I'd do to most the divas (especially Natty) are illegal in 47 states.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I've always had a thing for Missy and would definitely go there. I'd bang Sunny but I wouldn't date her or talk to her. She comes off as super arrogant and that's a big turn off.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Yeah I'd lay the wood to SUnny. Does not mean I'd talk to her.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

So which 3 states are they legal in? 
Idk about Kong but most I would


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread needs to be preserved in some form.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



HankHill_85 said:


> This thread needs to be preserved in some form.


Indeed. 

#WeWantTawwwwwd


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The latest on Sunny..

_WWE Hall of Famer Tammy "Sunny" Sytch posted the following message on her Facebook today, revealing what she's looking for in a boyfriend:

"Ok so HERE is what I'm looking for in a guy: be gainfully employed so that you can pick up AT LEAST half of the dinner bills... Have your OWN HOME OR CONDO, so that we don't have to worry about waking your family up as we are going downstairs to the basement/your bedroom...be secure enough with yourself to not have to question me when my male best friend calls, texts, or tells me he loves me.... Be at least of average good looks (pretty boys need not apply, I like my men rugged, but please look in a mirror before thinking about asking me out) ... Must have clean, working vehicle... Must have GOOD TEETH (it's what tells if you take care of yourself or not)... Be SINGLE (not separated, dating around, etc). Understand I work around mostly men, doesn't mean banging them all.... Is this really too much to ask???"_

Just for comparison sake.. she's a druggie trainwreck who's broke, overweight, and been arrested 3-4 times this year, and was used as a cock-holster by half of the WWE roster in the 90s. Yet she feels entitled to a good looking guy with a well-paying job, with his own house or condo & working vehicle, with no jealousy, insecurity or other character flaws, and good teeth (i.e doesn't use the drugs she has). And women think men have high expectations..?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Damn, my teeth aren't 100% perfect but I have all those other characteristics, I guess I'll withdraw my application.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I wonder what Sunny's magic number is? I will set the over/under at 69.5


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Well there's only one person who meets all of the above...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Annihilus said:


> The latest on Sunny..
> 
> _WWE Hall of Famer Tammy "Sunny" Sytch posted the following message on her Facebook today, revealing what she's looking for in a boyfriend:
> 
> ...


She forgot to mention the guy must have a lifetime supply of COKE.

:hbk3


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Tawwwwwd, Shannon the Cannon, Corey Feldman and Miz's Dad....best stable ever!


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



> "Ok so HERE is what I'm looking for in a guy: be gainfully employed so that you can pick up AT LEAST half of the dinner bills... Have your OWN HOME OR CONDO, so that we don't have to worry about waking your family up as we are going downstairs to the basement/your bedroom...be secure enough with yourself to not have to question me when my male best friend calls, texts, or tells me he loves me.... Be at least of average good looks (pretty boys need not apply, I like my men rugged, but please look in a mirror before thinking about asking me out) ... Must have clean, working vehicle... Must have GOOD TEETH (it's what tells if you take care of yourself or not)... Be SINGLE (not separated, dating around, etc). Understand I work around mostly men, doesn't mean banging them all.... Is this really too much to ask???"


Is it too much to ask, Tammy, that you not be a fucking raving cunt and get off the blow and pills?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

So what's does she bring too the table? Oh wait Nothing


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



96powerstroker said:


> So what's does she bring too the table? Oh wait Nothing


Bad table manners. GET OFF YOUR PHONE SUNNY.

$75 for that shit.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



96powerstroker said:


> So what's does she bring too the table? Oh wait Nothing


Apparently good oral?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Funny, that reminds me of this:


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Someone in her position shouldn't be so picky lol. Good for her for having standards though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



brandiexoxo said:


> Someone in her position shouldn't be so picky lol. Good for her for having standards though.


Somehow I think if Todd had brought an 8ball of coke to the spooning session, her standards might have gone out the window.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



KO Bossy said:


> Funny, that reminds me of this:


Tired of? Hmmmm. 

She wants a model huh? Cool story, Goth Brooks. 

I think we may have found Tawwwwwd's valet when he debuts. 

This implies she has no problem scoring wiener. Just further proves my point it's much easier for girls to get laid then guys.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Look no woman can expect what she expects u have to give up something. It's nice she has standards but god damn she has way too high of standards for the kinda fish she is now. She a Minnie in terms of catch wise with what she wants.

I'd love to marry a girl that rich doesn't want me to work and loves fucking me. But what that doesnt happen .

Sunny for someone who 40+ she sure acts like a teenybopper


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> This implies she has no problem scoring wiener. Just further proves my point it's much easier for girls to get laid then guys.



I have a theory about that, I've been saying it for 20+ years. All a woman has to do, is basically lie down, spread her legs, make sure a window is open(you can have a screen on it but the window needs to be up), and take a personal fan, place it on your stomach pointing at your crotch, and turn it on HIGH. There will be a few guys coming around ASAP. That ogre in that fucking Craigslist ad above me? I can name 5 black dudes that I know that would smash that all day and all night and not hide it. Pussy doesnt even have to have a smell, I guarantee SOMEONE rolls up on you if you do the fan trick. Guys? We have to lie, embellish, pay out the ass, we have to knock it out on first at bat, otherwise we are back in the minors.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

One of my good friends is a girl. She is attractive and is very honest that she sleeps around. She loves the fact that she can walk into a bar and leave with a guy no matter what.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



KO Bossy said:


> Funny, that reminds me of this:


Dem standards though


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I'd rather give it to my hand then this girl above.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Hilarious standards she posted on Facebook.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

The push for 100 continues.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



gothicthug1999 said:


> I have a theory about that, I've been saying it for 20+ years. All a woman has to do, is basically lie down, spread her legs, make sure a window is open(you can have a screen on it but the window needs to be up), and take a personal fan, place it on your stomach pointing at your crotch, and turn it on HIGH. There will be a few guys coming around ASAP. That ogre in that fucking Craigslist ad above me? I can name 5 black dudes that I know that would smash that all day and all night and not hide it. Pussy doesnt even have to have a smell, I guarantee SOMEONE rolls up on you if you do the fan trick. Guys? We have to lie, embellish, pay out the ass, we have to knock it out on first at bat, otherwise we are back in the minors.


it has more to do with hormones.. males have high testosterone which gives elevated aggression, sex drive, and we evolved to be inclined to spread our seed. Women have low testosterone so they are usually more passive and not as up-front about what they might want, and they face greater consequences from sex (pregnancy), so its in their biological interest to only have sex only with people who could provide for their potential children. The result is men do 90%+ of the approaching and initiation because they place a higher value on sex and have face fewer consequences from it, then its simple supply and demand. 

Women have the supply, men have the higher demand, hence women hold the power of sexual selection. As a result, women can be more picky about who they date and usually don't have to resort to fucking someone unattractive because half-decent guys are driven by testosterone to want to fuck them before they have to lower their standards. On the other hand if men are too picky they simply won't get laid because someone else will jump in and bang the girls they won't.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Fuck what Sunny talking about.


7 grams of coke and bout 30 Percocets, she'd be sucking my dick from the back. And she doesn't even like black guys but cocaine's a helluva drug.


If I was pissy drunk the night before going to prison for at least 16 years, I'd lay the pipe to the fat bitch with high standards. I bet she got some good head. All fat bitches got good head. #Facts


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> One of my good friends is a girl. She is attractive and is very honest that she sleeps around. She loves the fact that she can walk into a bar and leave with a guy no matter what.


From your description, it seems that she enjoys the power her looks (and willingness to put out) give her over men. In that regard, she seems to be the type that likes control. For some men, that's not a very appealing trait. This act shows that she's manipulative-she uses her body to get what she wants, including her choice of guys. For me, personally, I wouldn't want to deal with that. For other guys, they'd probably say "she's offering me pussy? This is my lucky day!"


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm game for anything I'm interested in would I fuck sunny sure as long as the one guy said there is a fan for her. 

I admit I don't eat pussy or really even like the smell but anything else to that area is fine. I don't do anal either just not much interest.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



KO Bossy said:


> From your description, it seems that she enjoys the power her looks (and willingness to put out) give her over men. In that regard, she seems to be the type that likes control. For some men, that's not a very appealing trait. *This act shows that she's manipulative-she uses her body to get what she wants, including her choice of guys. For me, personally, I wouldn't want to deal with that. * For other guys, they'd probably say "she's offering me pussy? This is my lucky day!"


Exactly. She could be amazing to look at but I'm not that stupid. I'm not "fuck anything that moves guy" either. 



96powerstroker said:


> I'm game for anything I'm interested in would I fuck sunny sure as long as the one guy said there is a fan for her.
> 
> I admit I don't eat pussy or really even like the smell but anything else to that area is fine. I don't do anal either just not much interest.



I'd lay it to Sunny if I had condoms and some alcohol in me. I won't lie. 

Is it ok to talk about this stuff on here haha? I will assume so. No backdoor for this guy. As for going down on a girl as long as stuff is taken care of down there and the favor is returned....


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Fresh Dougie said:


> All fat bitches got good head. #Facts


Usually true. I'd say like 69% of the time. See what I did there? Most girls are awful at it though. At least the ones I've met. Maybe 3-4 have known what they were doing? I obviously date the wrong girls.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Usually true. I'd say like 69% of the time. See what I did there? Most girls are awful at it though. At least the ones I've met. I obviously date the wrong girls.


Awww, it's kk, don't beat yourself up, not all of us are lucky enough to meet sexy Sunny!


----------



## jameslynch101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Although pretty funny it's sad to see how far Sunny has fallen, I had a massive crush on her back in the mid 90's, hopefully she is able to turn her life around. The guy's willing to paying for these pics to be taken must be pretty odd/desperate too!


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

hey at least shes just laying in bed with them and not sleeping with them for blow, thats an upgrade right?


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

She is a real piece of work. :agree:
http://www.sescoops.com/former-wwe-diva-attempts-fake-media-fake-mugging-story/86873

WWE Hall Of Famer and former WWE Diva Tammy “Sunny” Sytch recently attempted to set up “dirt sheet” writers and pro wrestling websites by posting a fake story on her official Facebook account about being mugged recently.

SESCOOPS.COM became aware of the attempted fake-out, so we skipped the story. Sytch recently gloated, however, about those who did bite, writing the following status on her Facebook account today:

“Soooooo my plan worked!! Every time I put a status on facebook, every wrestling website writer copies it and posts it as their status!! WELL, I guess I got the best of them this time! For the past two days Ive been making up the craziest crap, just to see if they post it as factual news, without checking the facts first!! And yep! They did! Isnt it sad that these “journalists” have no real skills for actual reporting other than copying bogus social media status updates!! Reminds me of a couple years ago, when I said “one of the TNA knockouts was expecting”..remember that??? Yep, I made that one up too to see if they’d run with it… So FANS, Im sorry i had to include you all on this charade, but I DIDNT get mugged, NOR am I adopting a child from Cambodia. And WRITERS, maybe you’ll think twice before you copy my statuses again…it just makes you look gullible and STUPID that you jump on things BELIEVING you have the newest BIG SCOOP, when in actuality, you have nonsense that just makes you look pathetic…… SOOO, stop whacking off, get out of Mommy’s basement, and get a REAL JOB!!! AND FOR ONCE, GIVE US PERFORMERS OUR PRIVACY!!!! HAHAHAHAAH! Ohhhh that was fun!”

It should be noted that Sytch complained that people picked up a previous status about “what she looks for in a boyfriend,” but did not pick up on her mugging status. Once people did pick up the mugging post, after complaining that no one would, she posted the aforementioned status bragging about how she “got them.”


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










I.... I can't :lmao :lmao This is so, so sad yet so funny at the same time. The initiative :lmao The amount of people actually doing it :lmao Those fucking pictures with that fucking fat guy Todd and the creepy beard one :lmao I don't even know who should feel more embarassed... Sunny or all the pathetic no-lifers that paid money to pose next to her :lmao Too many epic things in one thread :faint:

Thread of the year without a doubt !!!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Ivyy said:


> “Soooooo my plan worked!! Every time I put a status on facebook, every wrestling website writer copies it and posts it as their status!! WELL, I guess I got the best of them this time!


You sure did Sunny. You certainly come out looking like the victor and success story in all this. (Y)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

To be honest, I probably wouldn't even pay to fuck, let alone pay to pretend I fucked.


Unless it cost bout a dollar and judging by how far she's fallen, the price may indeed be right.



I can't help but imagine her cunt smell like pickle juice and salmon.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Man u sick fucker that's wrong ^

I was playing GTA V today I was gonna mug a guy for his car looked in and the dude had a beard sorta like beardo I was nah beardo its cool ill let u go


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Please tell me they got to hit.....or at the very least, cop a feel :|


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Keep it going dudes. Best thread ever!

I'd never pay to fuck. I mean Isabella Soprano (of Bunny Ranch fame) is one of the sexist chicks I have ever seen but I couldn't bring myself to pay for lovin. Most girls put out easy. You just gotta nod and pretend they are interesting and like you give a fuck and you aren't daydreaming about what kind of underwear they have on. 

Oh btw here is Isabella.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



RobertC said:


> and the creepy beard one :lmao
> Thread of the year without a doubt !!!


He has a fucking name. It's Shannon the mother fucking Cannon!

And agreed this thread poops on every other thread so far this year.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This thread is well on its way to hit a 100 pages milestone! Bravo!
Any day now...


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Old_John said:


> This thread is well on its way to hit a 100 pages milestone! Bravo!
> Any day now...


God I hope so hahahaha. 

probably the cutest child ever after my own....


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



el dandy said:


> MachoMadness1988 has posted in this thread 102 times.
> 
> Christ. These pictures are funny, but fuck that is like 1 months worth of posts.


I have to admit the thread gets a little unfunnier everytime he pops up. Scrolling down the page its him every second or third post

Overkill


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



GNR4LIFE said:


> I have to admit the thread gets a little unfunnier everytime he pops up. Scrolling down the page its him every second or third post
> 
> Overkill


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


>


Lol never too far away. 

The way you're clinging on to this thread, posting 200 times, you're starting to make yourself look not that much different to the nerds you're making fun of

Just sayin


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Can I respond? Is that ok? Anyways....

It's fun homeboy. Get over it. Look at the times I'm posting. Not during work hours...usually just chilling at home. Enjoying some fun. Though I may not be as cool as you....I will get over that. 

I really could give two titty fucks if you think I'm nerdy or not. For what it's worth.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Can I respond? Is that ok? Anyways....
> 
> It's fun homeboy. Get over it. Look at the times I'm posting. Not during work hours...usually just chilling at home. Enjoying some fun. Though I may not be as cool as you....I will get over that.
> 
> *I really could give two titty fucks if you think I'm nerdy or not. For what it's worth.*


But you felt compelled enough to reply anyway


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



GNR4LIFE said:


> But you felt compelled enough to reply anyway


Sure. We are having a conversation. A good natured back and forth on a pro wrestling forum. Does that mean my day is going to be ruined if you don't think I'm cool? Get over yourself, sport.

Much respect to Dingos and your children (if you have procreated) the above gif was all in fun. If you dislike my posts that is your prerogative.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Annihilus said:


> The latest on Sunny..
> 
> _WWE Hall of Famer Tammy "Sunny" Sytch posted the following message on her Facebook today, revealing what she's looking for in a boyfriend:
> 
> ...


You're also not allowed to be a wrestling fan if you date Sunny so the question has to be asked apart from the cool factor of fucking Sunny because you're a wrestling fan what is the real appeal here? A slightly above average looking woman who is posing in bed with wrestling fans at conventions?

The only way Sunny is getting a guy with money and perks is if it's a wrestling fan and most wrestling fans that would consider dating Sunny aren't that attractive anyway (See: Todd, Beardo) what she has listed is basically the perfect guy and the reality of the situation is she isn't going to get that. Maybe in 1994 she could of got all that but she's now a drug addict working the indies who has spent at least a year total in prison at this point.

Maybe she should settle for a rich wrestling fan.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I don't think ive posted on this thread yet so here goes:

would still smash sunny


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I don't mind if he posts in this. If u don't think he should post here just ban him from Ur own profile so his stuff is just filtered out or something.

I know on autoguide u can block ppl and it filters it


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I guess I better stop posting in this thread before I reach a certain number and it bothers other posters.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Fresh Dougie said:


> I guess I better stop posting in this thread before I reach a certain number and it bothers other posters.


I'm fucking mad at you. You fucking dick! Always naysaying. You create something like inward singing!!

I'm gonna go take a shit and have a coke if that is ok with everyone?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I love how on the works with men part she wrote "Doesn't mean I'm banging them ALL" to imply she is banging some lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Oh if she could bang them all she would. Some women just love wiener.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I'd rather give it to my hand then this girl above.


HEY YO!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Exactly. She could be amazing to look at but I'm not that stupid. I'm not "fuck anything that moves guy" either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would bone Sunny strictly for the story 



the epilogue would be the herpes though.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdPYlOJTZ5M

The bitches love the Todd.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

^^ he's trying to fuck flair by the sound of it


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



SOR said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdPYlOJTZ5M
> 
> The bitches love the Todd.


God. DAT charisma. He is a natural on the mic. You can't teach that shit. 

Seriously I think the African Dream Akeem is Tawwwwwd's father. The resemblance is undeniable.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd *THE BODD!!!*










Because High fives aren't good enough.

- Vic


----------



## LegendKiller98 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

So much win so much win


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Hawwwwwty Tawwwwwdy the Bawwwwwdy is so marketable. Why isn't anyone from Raw or Smackdown drafting this guy immediately? I mean HELLO....can somebody put this guy on television!!! :heyman4:heyman3:heyman2:heyman:heyman5


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

next paul heyman guy?? taaaawd should feud with Curtis Saxwel, axwel? whatever! and take the ic title from him! his reign could be hotter than Cm punks wwe title reign!


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



96powerstroker said:


> Ok ill be honest I'd fuck most of the divas in WWE or Tna all except kharma or Kong. Nicole bass. Aj lee and tamina Snuka. And jazz the rest I'm game for even sunny I guess.
> 
> Yea she did look good a few years ago compared to like 05 who would have wanted to see them huge floppy funbags back then


You wouldn't fuck AJ... She's the hottest DIVA


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Yea cause aj don't appeal to me at all. It's personal preference I guess.
If I could have one diva I'd probably chose Trish stratus


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

MachoMadness, admit it. Someone promised you a handjob if this thread goes over 100 pages. Sunny maybe?


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

hahaha these pics are hilarious. She's also put on 100 pounds


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



MikeTO said:


> MachoMadness, admit it. Someone promised you a handjob if this thread goes over 100 pages. Sunny maybe?


I'd let Sunny try and give me a handy. I say try because I'm very tough to get off and no girl has ever got me off from a handjob. Just sayin. 

Closing in on 100!!:cool2:ex:


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd the Bodd shoots on Flair..


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd should use a script. He isn't a good enough Actor to just improvise something. That's a skill that takes a LONG LONG time to learn at a reputable acting school and can take years if you just try and learn on set.

I don't see why he thinks it's cool it's basically him falling over himself for a minute in most of these promo's unless someone (Like Terry Funk) completely takes over and just gives him a little bit occasionally.

An Actor Todd is not.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

What would Tawwwwd's finisher be? Shooting star?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

450 splash off the cage


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



96powerstroker said:


> 450 splash off the cage


Maybe something simple like a hurricanrana?


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

No way, it's definitely a whisper in the wind off the top rope combo into a Frankensteiner. Just sit and picture for a minute TAWD actually doing that :lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Tawwwwd is deceptively graceful. Kind of like Bam Bam. 

I see Shannon the Cannon as more of a brawler. Finshing move a swinging full nelson.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Thread is still going :lol
40+ year old Sunny = ratings


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Any kind of controversy creates cash


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I finally read the early pages of this thread.


And like others have said, at least one of those weirdos is a poster here. I bet they are.


Todd is funny and big as shit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I think like 4-5 of them are posters and just bashful.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I don't blame them.


Because they just proved the stereotype of most wrestling fans to be true.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd isn't a wrestling fan really. He likes wrestling but he isn't a stereotypical wrestling fan who thinks ROH is the best and wants 5 star matches all the time.

His life is autographs and photos. That's why he has photos with so many D and E list celebs who appeared on a show 20 years ago.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

From now on, creepy fans will be referred to as "Todd's", instead of "Stan's".


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

My Mom was on a tv show in the 70's. At Thanksgiving I'll make sure to have her autograph an 8 X 10 for her.

Just don't speak poorly about Shannon. He is a submission specialist.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I feel bad for these dudes. This isn't something you brag about. Then again, it's not something you even do in the first place.


That all points to signs of a non existent sex life and the fact that they get an erection from hearing the word "panties".


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Panties is kind of sexy when a hot chick says it. To be fair.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Nah, it's sexier when she doesn't say it.






















































Implying that she doesn't have any on :cena5


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Think it would be only fitting for Macho to make the post that breaks the 100 page mark.

That or Todd making his timely appearance. Come on Todd, here's your chance to do it in style.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Shit is going down for the Todd:

Tamara Lynn Sytch to Todd Fulkerson

todd, you had told me the video was just for you.... but you posted it and people are retweeting it on twitter, and I was seen by my ex, and its causing me trouble. This is why I wasnt crazy about doing the pics you wanted to do. Im a little upset you posted it.

The big mans response:

Sorry that it has caused you trouble. When I asked for the photo of you sitting on my lap, and of us peaking out of the shower you asked me if those would be just for me. I didn't know you were talking about the video. We were not talking about the video at that point. We were deciding on what photos to take. I said no, the photos wouldn't just be for me, thus you didn't take those pics with me. I understood why you didn't want to take those pics because you thought people would take it the wrong way. The pics of all of us guys posing in bed with you went viral the same day. All of us have been mocked and ridiculed nonstop since the photo ops were posted on facebook immediately while at the hotel. Haters have been going crazy on all of us. Just ask Victor Pritchard. I didn't know that you didn't want me to post the video. I have been doing fan wrestling promo videos and posting them forever. It's just a fun promo like the one we made at WrestleReunion years ago. I have promos with Terry Funk, Dustin Rhodes, and many others. The video is obviously a fan video showcasing my bad acting talking about a fake wrestling match. Anyone who would take that video serious is insane.

You can view it on his Facebook.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

This dude just gets lamer and lamer.


But how would that video cause her trouble with her ex, as if sucking & fucking the entire WWE from '95 to '98 didn't make Chris feel some type of way.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Tawwwd turning heel already?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Todd should of become all alpha male and simply responded with "Blow it out your ass"

Sunny would either hate him or swoon.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Has anybody seen his pics on Twitter?

Some bitch on his lap, legs spread and his hand cupping her breast. This guy is a joke.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Seriously Tawwwwwd. Sack up and just say get over it. Now THAT would be a heel turn.

I'm on the twitter but I dont follow the Tawwwwwd on the twitter. I should.

100 is coming!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

So, does this variety of wrestlers/celebrities appear in his city or is he a stalker?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Sunny is pretty bitchy also. I don't think I could stand even meeting her for a photo or autograph let alone have lunch with her.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Fresh Dougie said:


> So, does this variety of wrestlers/celebrities appear in his city or is he a stalker?


I believe he travels for them occasionally but lives in California where most of the big conventions are so probably doesn't travel as much.

The rest of those "Marked Out" dudes though will travel a long long way for a small chance at a signature.

Hell, I actually like this Marked Out guy a lot but here is a blog on how seriously some of these guys take it:

http://celebmeets.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Tawwwwwd is the only one that rivals Punk on the mic right meow.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

what the fuck? 99 pages?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

So Close!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Wait for it............


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I always thought Dawn Marie was hot.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Team 100 crew


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*










I'm just so happy! Like a proud papa.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Can we make it to 200?!

Only if YOU sign up, Todd


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Fresh Dougie said:


> I always thought Dawn Marie was hot.


Oh yeah I'd destroy that all damn day.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Is Todd now a legend on WF?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



Fresh Dougie said:


> I always thought Dawn Marie was hot.


Did someone say Dawn Marie? Did she start doing porn? She's got that porn look all over her. Has she fell off the wagon as well?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Tawwwwd was a legend the day he was birthed.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

1000

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*



brandiexoxo said:


> 1000
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


1000 pages?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

No posts.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Holly fuck, we made it to hundred plus!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

I should have baked brownies (with weed) for everyone.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

IT STILL LIVES !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Please don't refer to Todd as 'it'.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Yes, 100 pages and Macho was the one who posted first on 100th page. High Five.

BTW. Now with lack of tag teams in TNA, I kinda wish Todd and Shannon form tag team there(yeah, I know they are too big for TNA, but one can dream, right?) under some crazy name.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Sunny Poses In Bed With Fans (Photo)*

Seriously? How did this get so many replies?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, this more than ran its course.


----------

